# Official 2014 SF Head-Fi Meet, July 19, 2014, DoubleTree San Francisco Airport



## third_eye

*Saturday, July 19, 2014*
*8:30am to 4:30pm *
  
 DoubleTree by Hilton
 835 Airport Blvd
 Burlingame, CA 94010
  
 http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/hotels/california/doubletree-by-hilton-hotel-san-francisco-airport-SFOAODT/index.html
  
*Please reply to this thread if you* _*plan*_ *on attending.* Include a list of equipment that you plan on bringing. The next post in this thread includes the current exhibitor/attendee/gear list. If you are planning to come and your name is not on the list, please let me know via PM or post in the thread.
  
  
*Registration*
 Please visit http://tinyurl.com/SF-Meet-Registration to complete the online registration form. 
  
*$15 General Presale (until July 14)*
*or*
*$20 at Door*
  
 Name badges will be issued at the registration desk and must be worn at all times during the meet
  
*Volunteers*
 If you would like to help out at the Registration Desk for part of the event please let me know via PM. In addition to this being a lot of FUN, entrance to the meet is free.
  
*Raffle*
 We will have an amazing BONUS RAFFLE, stay tuned for details!
  
  
*BUY/SELL Corner*
 We will set up an easel pad and markers at the Registration Desk Area where items can be listed along with their location within the meet. 
  
  
*Parking*
 $10 self parking for the day. Validation will be available at the Registration Desk.
  
  
*Public Transportation*
 The BART Station runs to the San Francisco International Airport and there is a complimentary shuttle from there. The hotel shuttle runs every 20 minutes (no need to call – it’s automatic)!
  
  
*Facilities and Power*
 The event will be held on the second floor of the hotel. If you are bringing gear, *please remember to bring power strips and extension cords.*
  
  
*Meet Rules*

*Please treat fellow head-fiers, vendors, and their gear with the utmost care and respect.*
Do not unplug headphones without asking permission from the owners first.
Do not turn anything on or off without asking permission first.
Do not move anyone's gear from their established area without asking permission.
Absolutely no food and drink will be allowed near any equipment including your own. There is ample space within the hotel, as well as Starbucks/bar/restaurant for food and drink.
Please have courtesy and ensure that your hands are CLEAN before handling other’s equipment.
Be mindful of the time you are spending listening to vendors and others’ gear especially if there are others waiting in line.
Be mindful of personal hygiene. DO NOT use hair gel or other product that may damage or stain a headband or earpads.
 DO NOT wear hair gel or any cosmetic product that may damage or stain a headband or earpads.
Please use common sense! To repeat the most important rule: *treat fellow head-fiers, vendors, and their gear with the utmost care and respect.*
  
  
*Setup and Breakdown*
 Setup starts at 7:30am. Meet starts at 8:30am. Bonus raffle starts at 4:00pm followed by breakdown by 5pm.
  
  
*Loading/Unloading Information*
  
 If you are sending in equipment from out of town, please contact the hotel directly to make arrangements for handling and processing. Stay tuned for more information.
  
  
*Hotel Discounts*
 Check the travel sites (expedia.com, etc) as well as the hotel's own site for most current hotel pricing.


----------



## third_eye

*Exhibitors *
 Astell & Kern - http://www.astellnkern.com/
 Audeze - http://www.audeze.com/
 Audio DNYA
 Audio Nerd USA - http://www.audionerdusa.com/
 Audiovision SF - http://www.audiovisionsf.com/
 Avatar Acoustics - http://www.avataracoustics.com/home.html
 Cavalli Audio - https://www.cavalliaudio.com/
 Darin Fong Audio - https://fongaudio.com/
 Donald North Audio - http://www.dnaudio.com
 Headamp - http://www.headamp.com/
 Light Harmonic - http://www.lightharmonic.com/
 Massdrop
 MrSpeakers - http://www.mrspeakers.com/
 Noble Audio - http://nobleaudio.com/
 OPPO Digital - http://www.oppodigital.com/
 Pendulumic - http://pendulumic.com/
 Ultimate Ears - http://www.ultimateears.com/en-us/
 Vostok Sound - http://vostoksound.com/
 Voxoa - http://www.voxoa.com/
 Woo Audio - http://www.wooaudio.com/
 WyWires - http://www.wywires.com/
  
  
*Attendees* *(table space allocation)*
 1. third_eye *(1)*
 2. warrenpchi *(1)*
 3. mikemercer *(1)*
 4. shioriskine* (1)*
 5. Hifiguy528
 6. jw111
 7. russtafarian
 8. dichtert
 9. tengen
 10. Zashoomin *(1)*
 11. aamefford 
 12. Stoney
 13. bcschmerker4
 14. shane55
 15. gancanjam
 16. rptlead
 17. amb *(1)*
 18. linuxworks *(1)*
 19. CEE TEE *(1)*
 20. 3X0
 21. FYL941
 22. gepardcv
 23. baronkatz *(0.5)*
 24. JustinBieber* (0.5)*
 25. vipervick
 26. ed45
 27. bluedeer3
 28. zerodeefex
 29. SanJoseCanJunkie *(1)*
 30. Questhate
 31. redmaw
 32. bmoura
 33. parb
 34. calaf *(1)*
 35. uriz3n
 36. hselburn
 37. Mdraluck23
 38. peter_in_the_bay *(0.5)*
 39. particleman14* (1, sharing with TMoney)*
 40. Physther *(0.5)*
 41. Crashem* (1)*
 42. sobrietywarrior
 43. soundboy
 44. phototristan
 45. bobcn* *
 46. NotoriousBIG_PJ
 47. uzi
 48. sacaudio
 49. bloomphoto
 50. Blisse
 51. topgunsphd
 52. kodreaming
 53. georgedengit
 54. phiely
 55. nerodeng
 56. GauthamM
 57. tengen
 58. F14sharky
 59. Stereolab42
 60. seqasim
 61. JanG
 62. bentobox
 63. garnold
 64. TMoney
 65. mattering *(0.5)*
 66. Mark-sf
 67. surfski
 68. Ending
 69. blessingx
 70. themailman05
 71. digitalzed
 72. oakie *(0.5)*
 73. jazzfan
 74. Jake Barnes
 75. Daegalus
 76. Jeffrey S
 77. moshen
 78. No_One411 *(0.5)*
 79. junepy
 80. PFKMan23
 81. Ricky K
 82. voicemaster
 83. hmouse
 84. cgiammona
 85. Antonio (AudioVisionSF)
 86. Audiowood
 87. coolmingli
 88. EmadM
 89. LiuTim
 90. xero404
 91. PANGES
 92. Fixel
 93. JonathanC
 94. biggles78
 95. smm31
 96. balu_613
 97. schmarrick
 98. balaseetha
 99. WaiLeung
 100. JinK
 101. AnneC
 102. Listen123
 103. tohm
 104. axc123
 105. Grahame
 106. xero404
 107. JenniferC
 108. gzone3lement
 109. CraptaculusXVI
 110-112. Dark-wizzie +2
 113. LarryS
 114. EdwinC
 115. vlach
 116. Tonyflo
 117. Soria
 118. YanX
 119. EricL
 120-121. Vabene+1
 122. alexbpm
 123. HansR
 124. JohnG
 125. RichH
 126. vabene
 127. vaed
  
  
*Gear*
  
Headphones/Earphones
 AKG 271 MKII
 AKG 701
 AKG K812
 AKG K1000
 Audeze LCD-2 (multiple)
 Audeze LCD-3 (multiple)
 Audeze LCD-X (multiple)
 Audeze LCD-XC (multiple)
 Audio Technica ATH-ES10 (With ESW11 Pads)
 Audio Techinica ATH-ESW9A
 Audio Technica ATH w1000X
 Audio Technica W5000
 Beyerdynamic T90
 Beyerdynamic T1
 Beyerdynamic T5p
 Denon AH-D750
 Denon AH-D950
 Denon D7000
 Grado HP-1000 (HP-1)
 Grado RS-1
 Heir 3.ai
 Hifiman HE-400i
 Hifiman HE-500 (multiple)
 Hifiman HE-560
 Hifiman HE-6
 JH Audio Roxanne
 King Sound H3
 MrSpeakers Alpha Dog (multiple)
 MrSpeakers Mad Dog (multiple)
 Noble 3, 4, 5, 6
 Noble 3C, 4C, 5C, 8C
 Noble K10
 Oppo PM-1 (multiple)
 Oppo PM-2
 Sennheiser Amperior
 Sennheiser Momentum
 Sennheiser HD600
 Sennheiser HD650 (multiple)
 Sennheiser HD 7
 Sennheiser HD700 (multiple)
 Sennheiser HD800 (multiple)
 Sennheiser IE800
 Shure SRH940
 Shure 1540
 Ultimate Ears UE4, UE5, UE7, UE11, UE18
 Ultimate Ears In-Ear Reference Monitor x2
 Ultimate Ears Personal Reference Monitor (w/tuning box)
 Ultimate Ears UE900
 Ultrasone Pro 900
  
Amps
 Cavalli EHHA Rev. A
 Cavalli Liquid Glass
 Cavalli Liquid Gold
 DNA Sonnett 2
 DNA Stratus
 Eddie Current 2A3x4
 Headamp Aristaeus
 Headamp Blue Hawaii SE
 Headamp GSX mkII
 Headamp Pico
 JVC JA-S55
 King Sound M10
 King Sound M20
 Red Wine 30.2
 Sennheiser HDVD 800
 Sennheiser HDVD 600
 Schiit Mjolnir Amp
 Violectric V220
 Vostok Electrostatic Amp/Dac
 Woo Audio WA6SE
 Woo Audio WA7/Wa7d Fireflies
 Woo Audio WA22
  
DAC's/Sources
 amb y2
 Astell + Kern AK120 (multiple)
 Astell + Kern AK240 (multiple)
 Auralic Vega
 Baetis Media Server
 Burson Conductor
 Chord Hugo (multiple)
 Grace Design m903
 Grace Design m920
 Lampizator DAC
 Light Harmonic Geek Out
 MacIntosh S100
 Meier Audio Stage Dac
 Oppo BDP-105D
 Oppo HA-1 (multiple)
 Red Wine Isabellina HPA
 Resonnessence Concero
 Triode DAC 1.0
 Triode TRX1 
 Violectric V281
 Wadia 170i
 Woo Audio WDS-1 DAC


----------



## third_eye

*Raffle Update*
  
 We'll be posting detailed information on how the raffle will work but for now here is an updated list of prices and we have some seriously cool stuff!
  
 Mr Speakers - Mad Dog Headphone
 WyWires - $1000 Gift Certificate
 Sennheiser - Night & Day Pack (Amperior & HD25 Headphones)
 Ultimate Ears - UE900 Earphone
 Oppo Digital - PM-2 Headphone
 HiFiman - HM-700 DAP & RE-600b Earphone
 Audeze - LCD2 Bamboo
 Darin Fong Audio - Out of Your Head Software
 Audio DNYA - IEM cable
 Noble Audio - Noble 4
 Voxoa - Voxoa HD Wireless Headphone
 Pendulumic - Stance 1 Wireless Headphone


----------



## Bill-P

Why!? WHY!??
  
 I'm still abroad by July 19...
  
 Ah well, have fun without me, folks. I'll see you guys at CAS if we also have a meet by then.


----------



## tengen

Definitely interested! Does anyone happen to have a Violectric V200 / V800?


----------



## Vansen

Sounds fun, but I'll be in Georgia for work then.


----------



## third_eye

tengen said:


> Definitely interested! Does anyone happen to have a Violectric V200 / V800?


 
  
 Violectric's distributor Matrix Audio sent us both of these units for the SoCal meet. There is a chance that the new Violectic units may already be shipping by then and if so, we would likely be able to get samples for the meet.


----------



## Zashoomin

I will be attending.  Unless something comes up, (which I doubt) I will be there.  For now I plan on bringing a couple different things.  Yulong DA8, Beta22 (4 channels), Krell KSA 5 Klone, KG Dynahi, LCD 3's, CAL's.  The gear list might change, then again it might not but I will update my list as soon as I know for sure exactly what I will have.  Looking forward to the meet and thank you to everyone that is involved in planning it.  We really appreciate your hard work.


----------



## aamefford

I plan on it. Summer travel may interfere. 

Alpha Dogs
PM-1
Bifrost Uber
Northern Fidelity NF DAC
Other stuff - I'm in migration mode right now.


----------



## Stoney

Hey, all: 
  
 I'm still alive and kickin', but July is still unknown.  I'll do my best to come and see you and your great toys.


----------



## bcschmerker4

Thanks for the heads up on the next Meet.  Hopefully I won't faceplant into another schedule conflict....


----------



## shane55

Nice.
 Reserved, and thank you for making this one on a Saturday!!
  
 Woot!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I'll be there.


----------



## gancanjam

Will be there guys, was at Chang fest bay area major meetup which happened more than an year ago and was a cracker. Have had only $15 cans all through my life and after being there i got inspired and bought 3 portable goodies last year, they are no Stax rig  but at least they were a huge leap for me considering where i came from, so will bring my DX50, Heir 3.ai and Senn Amperior.

Planning to get inspired more  and buy some serious gig this time !!


----------



## amb

I will attend.


----------



## rptlead

Will most likely attend and be 'poisoned' by the gears there  looking forward to it!


----------



## linuxworks

I'll be there.


----------



## third_eye

Vostok Sound added to Exhibitor list!


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> Vostok Sound added to Exhibitor list!


 
 you know I'm NOT MISSING this one!!!
  
 and I plan on bringin' the big guns:
  
 Audeze LCD-X, XC
 Sennheiser HD800
 Mr. Speakers (Alphas - poss Mad Dogs)
 Cavalli Audio LAu
 McIntosh D100 DAC
 MacBook Pro/Amarra
  
 still considering wiring:
 System writing will ALL be Nordost Heimdall 2 w/ Quantum power products
  
 Headphone cables:
 Double Helix Cables
 WyWires
 Moon Audio


----------



## third_eye

mikemercer said:


> you know I'm NOT MISSING this one!!!
> 
> and I plan on bringin' the big guns:
> 
> ...


 
  
 WOOHOO! I like those big guns!! Can't wait to hear the D100!


----------



## daigo

These meets are always so dangerous for my wallet...  I'll be a maybe on this one as I might have travel planned that month.  Should be another nice meet.


----------



## aamefford

daigo said:


> These meets are always so dangerous for my wallet...  I'll be a maybe on this one as I might have travel planned that month.  Should be another nice meet.



That's why I'm buying stuff now. Wait, that makes no sense...


----------



## warrenpchi

aamefford said:


> daigo said:
> 
> 
> > These meets are always so dangerous for my wallet...  I'll be a maybe on this one as I might have travel planned that month.  Should be another nice meet.
> ...


 
  
 Lol, ahem, "show specials"


----------



## CEE TEE

UE will be there!  
  
_However_...I am going to try to "organize" my way into *just attending this event* and not being behind a table (or two) during this meet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Wanna listen to stuff and meet with you guys at this one.
  
 BTW, the DoubleTree has renovated since earlier meets and this will be the first meet since the renovation.


----------



## 3X0

I should be in attendance. I just want to hang out, so I don't plan on bringing anything unless there is very strong interest in an original SR-Omega.


----------



## third_eye

cee tee said:


> _However_...I am going to try to "organize" my way into *just attending this event* and not being behind a table (or two) during this meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good call!!


----------



## warrenpchi

In case anyone is on the fence...


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> In case anyone is on the fence...


 
  
 haha, classic!


----------



## daigo

cee tee said:


> UE will be there!
> 
> _However_...I am going to try to "organize" my way into *just attending this event* and not being behind a table (or two) during this meet.
> 
> ...


 
  
 A well earned workcation!


----------



## FYL941

Just a 5 minute drive for me so I'm in.


----------



## gepardcv

I should be around that weekend. Will definitely try to make it to this meet.


----------



## baronkatz

Definitely coming and bringing the following:
  
 Audio Technica ATH-ES10 (With ESW11 Pads)
 Audio Techinica ATH-ESW9A
 Denon AH-D750
 Denon AH-D950
 Ultrasone Edition 8 (Ruthenium)
  
*What I want to hear if people would be so kind as to bring these. Looking to possibly trade my Ultrasone Edition 8s and maybe ESW9As:*
  
 Audio Technica L3000s, A2000Xs, ESW10JPNs, and ESW11s.
 Beyerdynamic T5P (Modded and Stock), Custom One Pro.
 German Maestro (or MB Quarts) any and all of them.
 Sony Qualia Q10 and MDR-R10 (possibly other MDR models and other Sony's that were their TOTL/Reference)
 Ultrasone Signature DJ, Signature Pro, Edition 7 and Edition 9.
  
 Thank you!


----------



## third_eye

This will be a great event to introduce people to head-fi and personal audio in general as we expect a very large exhibitor turnout that encompasses a wide spectrum of gear. We had about 75 non-head-fiers at the SoCal meet (out of about 230 meet attendees) and everyone had a blast! So please tell your friends!


----------



## JustinBieber

Planning on coming, had loads of fun at the other SF meet in February. I only need .5 of a table, don't have too much to bring. 
  
 Gear list:

Hifiman HE-500
AMB y2
Burson Soloist
JVC JA-S55 (bad ass amp from the late 1970s)
Laptop for source
Whatever else I may get in 3 months


----------



## vipervick

Hope to make this one. Depends on my work schedule though.


----------



## ed45

I'm planning on attending.  The February Bay Area meet was my first, and I appreciated how friendly everyone was.  I currently have no "gear" other than a pair of Airmotiv speakers.  I'm waiting for my first DAC, a balanced Geek Pulse that's scheduled to be shipped some time after the meet, and an LPS.  In the meantime, I'm auditioning headphones so I can eventually match a pair up with the Pulse.


----------



## vipervick

As of today, I am off July 19th. Who knows 3 months from now...


----------



## warrenpchi

cee tee said:


> UE will be there!
> 
> _However_...I am going to try to "organize" my way into *just attending this event* and not being behind a table (or two) during this meet.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Something tells me you're going to be taking me up on my offer to handle a shift for you soon?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or are you saving that for CanJam?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Either way, I guess I should start getting intimately familiar with the entire UE line.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


cee tee said:


> BTW, the DoubleTree has renovated since earlier meets and this will be the first meet since the renovation.


 
  
 Um, that's a good thing right?


----------



## CEE TEE

^Yes and Yes!!!


----------



## warrenpchi

cee tee said:


> ^Yes and Yes!!!


 
  
 Wait, there were three questions... yes to which two?


----------



## zerodeefex

Like CEE TEE, I'll be there but I'm looking forward to enjoying it!


----------



## third_eye

zerodeefex said:


> Like CEE TEE, I'll be there but I'm looking forward to enjoying it!


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

I'm in - I will bring what I have in my sig, which is half a table.


----------



## third_eye

sanjosecanjunkie said:


> I'm in - I will bring what I have in my sig, which is half a table.


 
  
 Awesome!


----------



## warrenpchi

sanjosecanjunkie said:


> I'm in - I will bring what I have in my sig, which is half a table.


 
  
 Man, it'll be good to see you again.  I missed February because I was just too busy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We should do lunch again!


----------



## shane55

warrenpchi said:


> Man, it'll be good to see you again.  I missed February because I was just too busy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 All of the above... Full agreement.


----------



## aamefford

shane55 said:


> All of the above... Full agreement.



Are you able to make it? Are your ears better? It would sure be great to see you with the gang again!


----------



## redmaw

Signed up.

Hopefully don't have to miss this due to work like CAS last year lol.


----------



## shane55

aamefford said:


> Are you able to make it? Are your ears better? It would sure be great to see you with the gang again!


 
  
 Yes, and mostly.
 It was the right ear, and yes... mostly back to pre-issue hearing. Quite pleased with the recovery.
  
 It will be great to see you and everyone again!


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

warrenpchi said:


> Man, it'll be good to see you again.  I missed February because I was just too busy.     We should do lunch again!




Absolutely dudes!


----------



## warrenpchi

shane55 said:


> aamefford said:
> 
> 
> > Are you able to make it? Are your ears better? It would sure be great to see you with the gang again!
> ...


 
  
 Ditto!


----------



## bmoura

Nice!  I'll plan to attend.
  
 On vendors, has anyone talked to Oppo?  Their US Offices are just down the road in Mountain View, off Hwy 101.
 They might want to show off their new headphone and headphone amp.


----------



## third_eye

bmoura said:


> Nice!  I'll plan to attend.
> 
> On vendors, has anyone talked to Oppo?  Their US Offices are just down the road in Mountain View, off Hwy 101.
> They might want to show off their new headphone and headphone amp.


 
  
 We're reaching out to Oppo and certainly hope they can make it!


----------



## third_eye

Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!


----------



## shane55

third_eye said:


> Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Oh dear...


----------



## parb

Awesome! I for sure need to come!


----------



## calaf

sanjosecanjunkie said:


> I'm in - I will bring what I have in my sig, which is half a table.


 
 SanJoseCanJunkie, should we try again to do the double-Woo table? I'd also like to bring my Denon TT and Marantz speaker-amp with Hifiman adapter. That's what I use most these days...


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

That 





calaf said:


> SanJoseCanJunkie, should we try again to do the double-Woo table? I'd also like to bring my Denon TT and Marantz speaker-amp with Hifiman adapter. That's what I use most these days...


 That would be great!


----------



## jazzfan

shane55 said:


> Yes, and mostly.
> It was the right ear, and yes... mostly back to pre-issue hearing. Quite pleased with the recovery.
> 
> It will be great to see you and everyone again!


 
  
 This is great news!  Glad to hear your recovery is going well.


----------



## vipervick

vipervick said:


> As of today, I am off July 19th. Who knows 3 months from now...


 
 Guess whos schedule changed and now has to work July 19th??? Cough cough, I feel sick...


----------



## warrenpchi

vipervick said:


> vipervick said:
> 
> 
> > As of today, I am off July 19th. Who knows 3 months from now...
> ...


 

 Want me to write you a note from a moderator?


----------



## uriz3n

Finally a meet I can make


----------



## hselburn

I hope to be going but no clue as to what I could bring at this point. I'll let you know if that changes.


----------



## Mdraluck23

I will probably be in, but it's a little far away to know for sure. I'm not really looking to upgrade right now and the meet is just a little depressing because everything I want now is more than I can afford realistically D:


----------



## third_eye

Woo Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## aamefford

^^^Cool!


----------



## Peter_in_the_Bay

I am so going to be there! Looking forward to talk DIY amps and dacs. -Peter


----------



## baronkatz

Really hoping that Schiit will be there! If someone has the Ultrasone DJ's and Pro's, Fostex TH900's, Beyerdynamic T5Ps, LCD-XC... that would be great! Moon Audio is always a great addition as well.


----------



## Zashoomin

peter_in_the_bay said:


> I am so going to be there! Looking forward to talk DIY amps and dacs. -Peter


 
 Yay...Another person who is into DIY. Come talk to me.  I should have a bunch of DIY stuff at my table.


----------



## Peter_in_the_Bay

Thanks. I will make sure to stop by.


----------



## particleman14

Put me down please.  I'll need .5 table space most likely.   Y2 + kgsshv/Beta22 + stax 407/007mk2


----------



## third_eye

zashoomin said:


> Yay...Another person who is into DIY. Come talk to me.  I should have a bunch of DIY stuff at my table.


 
  
 Hopefully we will have enough DIY'ers to have a designated DIY room or area! 
  
  


particleman14 said:


> Put me down please.  I'll need .5 table space most likely.   Y2 + kgsshv/Beta22 + stax 407/007mk2


 

 Will do!


baronkatz said:


> Really hoping that Schiit will be there! If someone has the Ultrasone DJ's and Pro's, Fostex TH900's, Beyerdynamic T5Ps, LCD-XC... that would be great! Moon Audio is always a great addition as well.


 
  
 I'm hoping they will attend unless there is a schedule conflict, will keep everyone posted!


----------



## Physther

I'll confirm as we get closer to the event (work schedule is always changing) but if I do, I'll be bringing: 

Schiit Bifrost Über gen. 2 USB
Cavalli EHHA Rev. A (by Corey at SWA)
HD800 and/or LFF Enigma (Suji!!)

I flaked b/c of work last time (my bad - but I found a replacement/fellow HF'er!!!)

I may have a Burson Timekeeper for sale ~<$1500.... Still debating(!!) - currently connected off the preamp of the EHHA Rev. a


----------



## Zashoomin

third_eye said:


> Hopefully we will have enough DIY'ers to have a designated DIY room or area!


 
 That would be awesome.  it is always nice to meet people who are also into DIY.  There aren't that many now a days.


----------



## third_eye

physther said:


> I'll confirm as we get closer to the event (work schedule is always changing) but if I do, I'll be bringing:
> 
> Schiit Bifrost Über gen. 2 USB
> Cavalli EHHA Rev. A (by Corey at SWA)
> ...


 






 Sounds good, hope you can make it!


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

FWIW, I'll no longer have the RS1i's, but I will have the Beyerdynamic T-90's at the meet.


----------



## baronkatz

I have sold my Ultrasone Edition 8's so please take those off the list. Still have everything else!


----------



## JustinBieber

Hey guys, quick update on my gear. Good news: It looks like I'll also be able to bring in the new Hifiman HE-560 (just preordered it!). 
  
 Bad news: No Burson Soloist, sold it. So, I only have the 30 year old JVC as an amp but I'll probably get something down the road later.


----------



## third_eye

Thanks for the updates guys, I made the changes to the gear list!


----------



## F14sharky

I'll definitely be there. No gear to bring this time.

Cheers,
Chris from Carmel


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

justinbieber said:


> Hey guys, quick update on my gear. Good news: It looks like I'll also be able to bring in the new Hifiman HE-560 (just preordered it!).
> 
> Bad news: No Burson Soloist, sold it. So, I only have the 30 year old JVC as an amp but I'll probably get something down the road later.


 

 Quick update: you are now my personal hero.


----------



## aamefford

justinbieber said:


> Hey guys, quick update on my gear. Good news: It looks like I'll also be able to bring in the new Hifiman HE-560 (just preordered it!).
> 
> Bad news: No Burson Soloist, sold it. So, I only have the 30 year old JVC as an amp but I'll probably get something down the road later.



Please tape me to a chair and make sure I listen to the 560's. The 500's have been at 2 meets I've attended, and I've missed them both times.


----------



## third_eye

aamefford said:


> Please tape me to a chair and make sure I listen to the 560's. The 500's have been at 2 meets I've attended, and I've missed them both times.


 

 Me too! We were supposed to get them in for the March 22 SoCal Meet and they did not make it


----------



## Crashem

This is down the street for me. Need to verify schedule as we get closer, but I want to come. Not sure what equipment I'll have by then but I'll bring it all:

For sure:
Lcd x
Sr009
Kgsshv Sanyo spritzer built
Chord hugo
Ps audio perfectwave (maybe directstream by then)

Probably have:
Eddie current 2a3 MKIV
Gsx mk ii
Wa7
Lampizator level 5 big box


----------



## warrenpchi

crashem said:


> Eddie current 2a3 MKIV
> Lampizator level 5 big box


 
  
 Hello!


----------



## third_eye

crashem said:


> This is down the street for me. Need to verify schedule as we get closer, but I want to come. Not sure what equipment I'll have by then but I'll bring it all:
> 
> For sure:
> Lcd x
> ...


 
  
 Nice! Got you down for a full table!


----------



## zerodeefex

The 2A3 MKIV is 60lbs packed out. No way am I hauling that thing to the meet . You're nuts.


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

I remember that someone brought them to an SF meet many years ago...it seems like such a huge piece of equipment for 800mW @32ohm output.


----------



## third_eye

sanjosecanjunkie said:


> I remember that someone brought them to an SF meet many years ago...it seems like such a huge piece of equipment for 800mW @32ohm output.


 

 You're not referring to the EC 2A3x4, right?


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

Well, it could have been, actually.


----------



## ed45

I'm already listed in this thread, but I wanted to add that if I'm able to attend, (which is likely), then I'll be bringing a Geek Out 720.
  
 On a related note, how long will online registration be available?


----------



## DozerCSX

Greetings Guys,
  
 I was sooo bummed I couldn't make the South Bay show - I'm Makin' this one! 
  
 As previously planned, I'll be bringin' my ABC kit (Awesome But Cheap) for beginners - Pioneer SE-A1000s, Sony MDR-V6s, and my latest find, Howard Leight Sync Earmuffs, with my poor man's FLAC player and JDS CmoyBB v2.03  Somebody's got to uphold the honor of the Low End!


----------



## zerodeefex

sanjosecanjunkie said:


> Well, it could have been, actually.


 
  
 The very first units were picked up at the SF Bay Area meet. Serial 1, 2, and 3 (I am 3).


----------



## warrenpchi

dozercsx said:


> Pioneer SE-A1000


 
  
 Lol...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Which mods (if any) have you done?


----------



## DozerCSX

Hah!  None - My SE-A1000s are as pristine as a baby's bottom (translation: I was afraid to mess around with 'em...    )  Besides, they sound so good, I can't say I've felt the need to modify 'em.  they even have the factory strap settings, so folks can see how floppy the original configuration is on non-ginormous melons like mine...
  
 Another cool story - my brand New MDR-V6's were a gift... from the original drummer for Green Day! They are his headphone of choice, so he bought me a pair when I told him I was getting in to quality cans...  you'll have to make a point of listening to "1039 Smooth" with those!


----------



## warrenpchi

dozercsx said:


> Hah!  None - My SE-A1000s are as pristine as a baby's bottom (translation: I was afraid to mess around with 'em...    )  Besides, they sound so good, I can't say I've felt the need to modify 'em.  they even have the factory strap settings, so folks can see how floppy the original configuration is on non-ginormous melons like mine...
> 
> Another cool story - my brand New MDR-V6's were a gift... from the original drummer for Green Day! They are his headphone of choice, so he bought me a pair when I told him I was getting in to quality cans...  you'll have to make a point of listening to "1039 Smooth" with those!


 
  
 Wow, a virgin SE-A1000!  I had to do the headband mod because the thing kept falling off... just couldn't stand it anymore.  I wish they would release a successor with some of the distortion issues fixed as it has potential.  Oh, and before you get all big-headed, just know that size isn't everything.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week.
  
 The MDR-V6 holds a special place in many hearts around these parts.  Jude still likes them, and HiFiGuy528 is balls ass crazy to have 4 unopened pairs collected.  I haven't really heard them, so I should give them a try one of these days.  Still, so many good cans these days, how will I find the time?


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

warrenpchi said:


> HiFiGuy528 is balls ass crazy to have 4 unopened pairs collected.


 
 Please remind me to ask him about that at the next meet...


----------



## warrenpchi

sanjosecanjunkie said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > HiFiGuy528 is balls ass crazy to have 4 unopened pairs collected.
> ...


 
  
 Will do.  Like ask him to get in on one of them?  Or like in a psych-eval kind of way?


----------



## third_eye

I think he stocked up on 7520's as well just in case they get discontinued...


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

warrenpchi said:


> Will do.  Like ask him to get in on one of them?  Or like in a psych-eval kind of way?


 

 Number two, for sure


----------



## DozerCSX

warrenpchi said:


> Wow, a virgin SE-A1000!   I wish they would release a successor with some of the distortion issues fixed as it has potential.


 
 Fascinating that you mention that, as I had experienced the same thing in my listening, but yet hadn't found the words until you just wrote them - my take from my earlier review was that they simply excelled in less complicated music.. but the converse is true (not the shoe) - that under higher volumes, and more complex wave forms, the SE-A1000's signature tends to "fray at the edges" - I only noticed that more clearly upon comparison with the Sync's, which interestingly do not have the same problem. The SE-A1000's are much more lively, and even handed throughout the entire spectrum, but are much more at home with "simple music" (i.e. less than 4 instruments), and basic rendition of the human voice.... at least IMHO.
  
 Interestingly, (don't tell Al) but the sonic signature of the MDR-V6's is my least favorite of the three cans I've got - I plan to do a deeper comparison in another thread, as they are the diametric opposites of the SE-A1000's in signature, at least to my ear - closed, narrow sound stage, bright, sharp and edgy.


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> I think he stocked up on 7520's as well just in case they get discontinued...


 
  
 That he did!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


sanjosecanjunkie said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Will do.  Like ask him to get in on one of them?  Or like in a psych-eval kind of way?
> ...


 
  
 Lol, good luck getting an answer!  When I ask him why, he just smiles and looks at me funny.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


dozercsx said:


> Fascinating that you mention that, as I had experienced the same thing in my listening, but yet hadn't found the words until you just wrote them - my take from my earlier review was that they simply excelled in less complicated music.. but the converse is true (not the shoe) - that under higher volumes, and more complex wave forms, the SE-A1000's signature tends to "fray at the edges" - I only noticed that more clearly upon comparison with the Sync's, which interestingly do not have the same problem. The SE-A1000's are much more lively, and even handed throughout the entire spectrum, but are much more at home with "simple music" (i.e. less than 4 instruments), and basic rendition of the human voice.... at least IMHO.


 
  
 Yup, in complex passages, the distortion tends to cause a lot of congestion right smack dab in the mids.  I find small acoustic ensembles to be best with it... especially jazz and folk.
  


dozercsx said:


> Interestingly, (don't tell Al) but the sonic signature of the MDR-V6's is my least favorite of the three cans I've got - I plan to do a deeper comparison in another thread, as they are the diametric opposites of the SE-A1000's in signature, at least to my ear - closed, narrow sound stage, bright, sharp and edgy.


 
  
 Yeah, a closed-back studio monitor with a dry and neutralish signature?  I can see how that would be pretty different from the natural and musical SE-A1000.


----------



## third_eye

ed45 said:


> On a related note, how long will online registration be available?


 
  
 Until about a week prior to the event and we have to go to print with name badges, etc..


----------



## wolfetan44

Hey, I will be attending as well, but not as a attendee, I'm helping out UE and CEE TEE, CEE TEE wanted to experience a meet, without having to be behind a table. So I'm taking his spot at the UE table for the meet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pumped!


----------



## CEE TEE

^Me too!!  We'll both have fun...
  
 As for HiFiGuy and hoarding some BNIB MDR-V6, I think he's holding onto them because they are a known quantity for studios.  Lots of isolation for singers/musicians while recording (and singers like the way they hear themselves with the V6 while recording).  Maybe the MDR-V6 will somehow be like Yamaha NS-10 and go up in value after being discontinued???  Anybody feel free to correct me or share their own hypothesis!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I'll be there behind the amps for Woo Audio.


----------



## CEE TEE

^Wow...congrats, Mike!  Hey, you neither confirmed (nor denied) my hypothesis on the MDR-V6 stockpile.


----------



## warrenpchi

> Originally Posted by *CEE TEE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As for HiFiGuy and hoarding some BNIB MDR-V6, I think he's holding onto them because they are a known quantity for studios.  Lots of isolation for singers/musicians while recording (and singers like the way they hear themselves with the V6 while recording).  Maybe the MDR-V6 will somehow be like Yamaha NS-10 and go up in value after being discontinued???


 
   
That's what he claims.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The problem here is that I don't think they will ever discontinue them.  They tried late last summer, and then brought it back.


----------



## third_eye

We will be getting show samples of the new Violectric V220/281 units that are being released later this month! Yay!


----------



## aamefford

third_eye said:


> We will be getting show samples of the new Violectric V220/281 units that are being released later this month! Yay!


 

 Oh great....  And I'm kinda, sorta in the market for an amp....  Sigh.  Sorry for my wallet.  Maybe.
  
 I'm actually really curious to see how my Asgard 2 stacks up against some of the lower high end stuff (or is that higher mid-fi stuff...).  I'm thinking these, a Burson Soloist/Soloist SL, basically say $400 to $800 solid state.  Strictly on my sound preference, not specs or features or build quality.
  
 If anyone wants to plug a likely suspect into my Bifrost Uber side by side with the Asgard 2, that would be cool.  That is if my friends at Musician's Friend can actually get me the single male to 2 female right angle RCA adapters.  I am starting a collection of the single male to single female right angle adapters they keep sending me instead....


----------



## vipervick

I want to plug my Alpha Dogs into something other than my Modi/Magni... As my wife scowls at me...


----------



## third_eye

> .. As my wife scowls at me...


 

 Hmm, i know that feeling


----------



## sobrietywarrior

Hi I've never been to a meet but would like to bring my alpha dogs to listen to different amps. Is that something many people do?


----------



## aamefford

Yes. Pretty much what I did (with Alpha Dogs) in February at the last bay area meet.  Pretty fun!


----------



## sobrietywarrior

I currently only have a 4 pin xlr. I'm guessing that I should buy another cable with an unbalanced termination to try more amps?


----------



## aamefford

sobrietywarrior said:


> I currently only have a 4 pin xlr. I'm guessing that I should buy another cable with an unbalanced termination to try more amps?


 

 Yes, for sure.  If you want, I'll have a 4 pin XLR to 1/4" adapter you can borrow, at least for a part of the day.  remind me when the meet gets close.  I have a new cable on the way for my Alphas that will have a mini XLR termination and two adapters, one into 4 pin XLR, and one 1/4" to make it a bit easier.  (Thank you FraGGleR!)
  
 The 4 pin to 1/4" adapters pop up on the FS site once in a while.  Mine is an Audeze.  Several of the cable makers can crank one out as well.
  
 A few of us bring a bag of adapters and stuff, just in case you get stuck.


----------



## aamefford

cee tee said:


> ^Me too!!  We'll both have fun...
> 
> As for HiFiGuy and hoarding some BNIB MDR-V6, I think he's holding onto them because they are a known quantity for studios.  Lots of isolation for singers/musicians while recording (and singers like the way they hear themselves with the V6 while recording).  Maybe the MDR-V6 will somehow be like Yamaha NS-10 and go up in value after being discontinued???  Anybody feel free to correct me or share their own hypothesis!


 

 *coughcoughobsesivecoughcough*
  
 Edit - this from the guy who brings a bag of adapters so I can hook most things to most things...


----------



## CEE TEE

^Yeah, isn't this the thread for obsessives to gather in the wild rather than hide in the shadows?


----------



## sobrietywarrior

Haha nice. I'll let you know if I need to borrow an adapter at the meet.


----------



## Crashem

zerodeefex said:


> The 2A3 MKIV is 60lbs packed out. No way am I hauling that thing to the meet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haven't gotten it yet so maybe i'll feel same way.  But that doubletree is in burlingame where I am at so not long a drive.


----------



## third_eye

Donald North Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## soundboy

OK, I will definitely make this meet.  Of course, unless there is some kind of emergency.
  
 Still couldn't bring any gear since they're still in storage.


----------



## Mediahound

Subscribed. I plan on attending.


----------



## bobcn

I'm in.  I was hoping to attend the February meet but I came down with a cold the day before, so I'm really looking forward to this one. I'll be bringing pretty much the same gear as I've brought in the past:
  
 AKG K1000
 Grado HP-1000 (HP1) 
 Audeze LCD-2
  
 Red Wine 30.2
 Red Wine Isabellina HPA
 Wadia 170i
  
 Mostly vintage (kind of like me!) headphones. The only real difference in the stack is a classic 1959 pinched waist Amperex tube I managed to score for the Isabellina's tube buffer


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

I'm interested in attending. Any recommendations for tube amp repairs around the bay area?
  
 Biggie.


----------



## uzi

Hmm, iiiiiiiiiintersting.
  
 Alright, count me in... we can talk about if I'm bringing anything later.


----------



## third_eye

Attendee, table allocation, and gear lists updated in post #2!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Woo Audio will be there.  We look forward to seeing everybody.


----------



## FYL941

Sweet!  Can July come any sooner?


----------



## sacaudio

This would be my first meet, will there be a used gear market?  I'm looking for hear and buy a Woo Audio WA3.


----------



## shane55

hifiguy528 said:


> Woo Audio will be there.  We look forward to seeing everybody.


 
  
 Uh huh... that's right. I know one place I'll be found lurking about...


----------



## sacaudio

Is it hit or miss regarding items for sale. I'm looking for a clean used WA3.


----------



## aamefford

sacaudio said:


> Is it hit or miss regarding items for sale. I'm looking for a clean used WA3.



These are listening and social events, not swap meets. Folks will occasionally have an item for sale, but this isn't the focus of these events. So.... Hit or miss, definitely. 

There are sometimes coughvendorshowspecialscough...


----------



## third_eye

aamefford said:


> These are listening and social events, not swap meets. Folks will occasionally have an item for sale, but this isn't the focus of these events. So.... Hit or miss, definitely.
> 
> There are sometimes coughvendorshowspecialscough...


 
  
 +1. We will have a "Buy/Sell" flipchart of sorts at the Registration Area where people can list their items and table location/phone number. This worked quite well at the March SoCal meet. And yes, there will be show specials!!!!


----------



## sacaudio

Excellent. I'm looking forward to the meet. Is there an ideal time to show up? Is there an incentive to stay till closing?


----------



## third_eye

sacaudio said:


> Excellent. I'm looking forward to the meet. Is there an ideal time to show up? Is there an incentive to stay till closing?


 
  
 There will be close to 60 tables of gear at this meet so it's definitely worth trying to come early to get as much listening time in as possible. The time at these meets FLIES by very fast. And yes, there is an incentive to stay until the afternoon as we will be having a raffle about 30 minutes before closing. Some early confirmed prizes for this event are Sennheiser Momentums and a $1000 (!) Gift Certificate for WyWires cables.....this list will grow as we get closer to July 19.


----------



## bloomphoto

Planning on coming. This is my first meet so I am not bringing any gear. Want to check out the scene and listen to the different rigs to get ideas from fellow head-fiers.


----------



## third_eye

bloomphoto said:


> Planning on coming. This is my first meet so I am not bringing any gear. Want to check out the scene and listen to the different rigs to get ideas from fellow head-fiers.


 
  
 Cool, welcome!


----------



## Blisse

Do we *have* to bring gear? I kinda got that impression from the first post.. I don't really have anything special and this seems like a convention o_O

Actually super excited to actually go to one of these, finally :3


----------



## aamefford

blisse said:


> Do we *have* to bring gear? I kinda got that impression from the first post.. I don't really have anything special and this seems like a convention o_O
> 
> Actually super excited to actually go to one of these, finally :3


 
 No gear required.  Not a bad idea to bring a CD/memory stick/laptop/phone with music.  CD and a memory stick might be the best.  Also not a bad idea to bring your own headphones if you plan to check out amps and dacs.  Or not.  I think the most fun I've had has been showing up with a pair of headphones and my iPhone.  It would have been better if I'd brought along a CD as well.


----------



## aamefford

My gear has changed already - dang I'm fickle!
  
 NO Schiit Bifrost Uber (Couldn't justify it with the HA-1)
  
 Probably NO Asgard 2 (can't justify it with the HA-2 either)
  
 MAYBE a Lyr (oddly, I think I can justify a Lyr, and it will sit so nice on top of the HA-1)
  
 Rest of the stuff stays the same.  For now.  It's like 5 weeks or something.  That's a lifetime.  I could be into collecting corkscrews by then….


----------



## Blisse

aamefford said:


> blisse said:
> 
> 
> > Do we *have* to bring gear? I kinda got that impression from the first post.. I don't really have anything special and this seems like a convention o_O
> ...




Sweet. Cheers then, hope to see some of you guys around ^^ I dont have a lot of my stuff here, just in SF for a few months, so I might just visit, it'd be weird bringing T1s and lugging them around o: but i do have a case...

So excited.


----------



## bcschmerker4

How soon will the fee schedule be available?  I've been tracking impressions of the Oppo® PM-1 in two other Threads here at Head-Fi™, and I plan on bringing a Plantronics® GAMECOM® 380 with me as the baseline for A/B'ing the PM-1 (and the PM-2 as well, given a soon-enough RTM or availability of early-production PM-2's for audition), all from any one or more of the systems that will be displayed at the Doubletree Airport meet.  I reckon that either Oppo® headphone, a planar-magnetic with two parallel phased arrays of neodymium magnets in each earpiece, should be able to run circles around the conventionally-built 380 with its ordinary 40mm earpieces.


----------



## topgunsphd

I plan on attending.


----------



## third_eye

bcschmerker4 said:


> How soon will the fee schedule be available?


 
  
 Which fee schedule do you mean?


topgunsphd said:


> I plan on attending.


 
  
 Sweet, got you down!


----------



## vipervick

I WILL BE THERE IF I HAVE TO BREAK MY LEG!!!


----------



## bloomphoto

Did anyone notify Pono to see if they would be willing to come by with a few prototype Pono players to demo? They are in SF. I would think they want good reviews and to spread their word on Head Fi.
 http://www.ponomusic.com/#home


----------



## third_eye

bloomphoto said:


> Did anyone notify Pono to see if they would be willing to come by with a few prototype Pono players to demo? They are in SF. I would think they want good reviews and to spread their word on Head Fi.
> http://www.ponomusic.com/#home


 
  
 I met Jon Hamm (Pono CEO) a couple weeks ago at a PONO event in Santa Monica and he is aware and very interested in our event. Many exhibitors will be jumping on board in the coming weeks and I hope Pono is one of them!


----------



## bloomphoto

I hope they come out. Would love to hear how planar magnetics (like the Mad Dogs) sound with the Pono Player.


----------



## vipervick

Totally interested in a Pono. My Alpha Dogs will be there regardless...


----------



## third_eye

Yeah, the Pono we heard was still in prototype form based on a Meridian and not the current Ayre dac.


----------



## third_eye

Pendulumic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## caolizhen

will show up in this meeting 
  
 ill carry 
  
 K701 with odin cable
  
 dr100mkii
  
 RSA XP7
  
 ue personal reference monitor
  
 future sonic mg6pro
  
 dn1000
  
 dn2000
  
 flc7
  
 x10
  
 K3003i


----------



## Blisse

Is there an overview or soemthing of what's going on and what's gonna happen? I want to convince some of my friends to come but I want to give them a bit more concrete information about stuff.


----------



## third_eye

Light Harmonic and The Audio Nerd added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

blisse said:


> Is there an overview or soemthing of what's going on and what's gonna happen? I want to convince some of my friends to come but I want to give them a bit more concrete information about stuff.


 
  
 Definitely read through the 2014 SoCal impressions thread, that will give you a good idea of what to expect! 
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/708832/official-2014-socal-head-fi-meet-impressions-thread


----------



## gepardcv

Is anyone bringing Stax Lambdas, by any chance? I'd love to listen to the 507s.


----------



## kodreaming

Signed up and paid the ticket. This will be my first head-fi meet ever !


----------



## third_eye

kodreaming said:


> Signed up and paid the ticket. This will be my first head-fi meet ever !




Awesome, got you down!


----------



## vipervick

I signed up, but how do I pay the $15?


----------



## third_eye

vipervick said:


> I signed up, but how do I pay the $15?


 
  
 The paypal address is on the registration form. I'll PM you.


----------



## wolfetan44

Nevermind..


----------



## mikemercer

shane55 said:


> Nice.
> Reserved, and thank you for making this one on a Saturday!!
> 
> Woot!


 
 Woot! INDEED!
  
 I'm hoping to bring the rig I was goin' to bring to the last LA Meet that I sorely MISSED (hey, when the wifey's sick you gotta do what you gotta do)!!!!
 w/ some updates!!!
  
 Audeze LCD-X
 Audeze LCD-XC
 Sennheiser HD800
 Mr Speakers Mad Dog Pro (should have it by then)
 Moon Audio Silver Dragon cables
 Double Helix dual XLR Complement3 cables
 Nordost Heimdall 2 headphone cable for Audeze
 WyWires Red cable for Audeze & HD800
  
 MacIntosh D100 (used as DAC and headphone amp)
 Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold
 Nordost Quantum Power QB8, Qx2
  
  
 W/ the following as well:
 Audeze LCD-2 w/ Fazor
 Audeze LCD-3 w/ Fazor
  
 WOOT WOOT!


----------



## shane55

^^ Hehehe.... maybe I'll be making myself comfortable at your table.


----------



## s2kong

mikemercer said:


> Woot! INDEED!
> 
> I'm hoping to bring the rig I was goin' to bring to the last LA Meet that I sorely MISSED (hey, when the wifey's sick you gotta do what you gotta do)!!!!
> w/ some updates!!!
> ...




Is that a ST6?!?

Im going to try and make it out to the meet but I feel like my wallet is going to hurt afterwards...


----------



## mikemercer

shane55 said:


> ^^ Hehehe.... maybe I'll be making myself comfortable at your table.


 
 You know you're welcome to hang ANYTIME all the time brotha
  
  


s2kong said:


> Is that a ST6?!?
> 
> Im going to try and make it out to the meet but I feel like my wallet is going to hurt afterwards...


 
 That is indeed an ALO Studio Six!!
 I'd bring that - but I brought it to the last 2 meets I attended,
 so switching it up a bit
  
 off to the beach with this rig right now!!


----------



## georgedengit

Just signed up. Zashoomin told me about this and it'll be my first meet up


----------



## third_eye

georgedengit said:


> Just signed up. Zashoomin told me about this and it'll be my first meet up


 
  
 Cool, I got you down!!


----------



## bcschmerker4

Concerning expected headphones at the July meet, has anybody listed any of the following models, which I am re-posting from Post 14 of my Thread "*Recommendable headphones and/or headsets for Asus XONAR Essence Series?*", for display and/or audition?  I originally planned on something in the 100-600Ω range for my CM1630, whereafter the specifications and test results for the 32Ω Oppo® PM-1 and estimates for the same vendor's PM-2 became available.  Oppo® has a spoiler opportunity, as my XONAR's® Texas Instruments® TP6120A2 (Zs = 10.7Ω) can drive resistive loads down to 16Ω.


> ...As of 12 October 2013, I have the following models by manufacturer cleared for Round 1:
> beyerdynamic®:  DT 880 PRO, DT 770 PRO, DT 250, DT 100
> 
> Sennheiser®:  HD 600, HD 650, HD 700, HD 800, Custom One™ Studio™, PC 350
> ...


 
*Update:*  Mike Mercer is scheduled to bring a Sennheiser® HD 800 to the meet - one down, ten to go on the list quoted.


----------



## third_eye

bcschmerker4 said:


> Concerning expected headphones at the July meet, has anybody listed any of the following models, which I am re-posting from Post 14 of my Thread "*Recommendable headphones and/or headsets for Asus XONAR Essence Series?*", for display and/or audition?  I originally planned on something in the 100-600Ω range for my CM1630, whereafter the specifications and test results for the 32Ω Oppo® PM-1 and estimates for the same vendor's PM-2 became available.  Oppo® has a spoiler opportunity, as my XONAR's® Texas Instruments® TP6120A2 (Zs = 10.7Ω) can drive resistive loads down to 16Ω.
> *Update:*  Mike Mercer is scheduled to bring a Sennheiser® HD 800 to the meet - one down, ten to go on the list quoted.


 
 Well, since Sennheiser is exhibiting at the meet you can scratch the HD600/650/700/700 off the list as well.


----------



## Stereolab42

Any hope that a Phonitor 2 will show up? I would love to compare its crossfeed functionality to the m920.


----------



## shiorisekine

Gonna try to make this, havent been to the bay area since 2009 for the oakland vs denver game. So it will be nice to be out there again.


----------



## gurus

I am in the Bay area during that time so hopefully I will have time to make it to the meet.
  
 Sorry, cannot bring anything to the show as I travel light.


----------



## bcschmerker4

bcschmerker4 said:


> Concerning expected headphones at the July meet, has anybody listed any of the following models, which I am re-posting from Post 14 of my Thread "*Recommendable headphones and/or headsets for Asus XONAR Essence Series?*", for display and/or audition?  I originally planned on something in the 100-600Ω range for my CM1630, whereafter the specifications and test results for the 32Ω Oppo® PM-1 and estimates for the same vendor's PM-2 became available.  Oppo® has a spoiler opportunity, as my XONAR's® Texas Instruments® TP6120A2 (Zs = 10.7Ω) can drive resistive loads down to 16Ω....
> *Update:*  Mike Mercer is scheduled to bring a Sennheiser® HD 800 to the meet - one down, ten to go on the list quoted.


 
  


third_eye said:


> Well, since Sennheiser is exhibiting at the meet you can scratch the HD600/650/700/700 off the list as well.


 

 Which leaves:
  
 beyerdynamic®:  DT 880 PRO, DT 770 PRO, DT 250, DT 100
 AKG®:  K612
  
 to be spoken for on the exhibitor sign-ups.


----------



## third_eye

stereolab42 said:


> Any hope that a Phonitor 2 will show up? I would love to compare its crossfeed functionality to the m920.


 
 Pretty good chance, we've reached out to the SPL NA distributor and they attended the March 22 SoCal meet!
  
  


shiorisekine said:


> Gonna try to make this, havent been to the bay area since 2009 for the oakland vs denver game. So it will be nice to be out there again.


 
  
 That would be awesome, road trip!
  
  


bcschmerker4 said:


> Which leaves:
> 
> beyerdynamic®:  DT 880 PRO, DT 770 PRO, DT 250, DT 100
> AKG®:  K612
> ...


 
  
 Those headphones are going to have to come from headfiers!


----------



## shiorisekine

third_eye said:


> That would be awesome, road trip!




That's what I am hoping for, only thing that is making me a little hesitant is the international for Dota 2 is that weekend.


----------



## third_eye

shiorisekine said:


> That's what I am hoping for, only thing that is making me a little hesitant is the international for Dota 2 is that weekend.


 
 C'mon now, where are your priorities 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 On another note, hope to bump into you at the Meshuggah show tonight


----------



## Blisse

How do you guys recommend we bring our own music to sample? :d my phone's audio out is pretty weak :s


----------



## shiorisekine

blisse said:


> How do you guys recommend we bring our own music to sample? :d my phone's audio out is pretty weak :s




Bring a mix cd, which I know sounds like something from the Stone Age. Or bring a flash drive with some tracks you know very well


----------



## Crashem

crashem said:


> This is down the street for me. Need to verify schedule as we get closer, but I want to come. Not sure what equipment I'll have by then but I'll bring it all:
> 
> For sure:
> Lcd x
> ...




For sure equipment:
Lcd x
Sr009
Spritzer kggshv
Chord hugo
Eddie current 2A3 MKIV with nos rca black plates and eml solids. We417 or amperex 5842
Lampizator L5 with DSD. Bendix and Russian 6x5 rectifiers and tung sol round/hytron/rca red base 6sn7 tubes
Ps audio perfectwave if conversion kit doesn't come in time.

Still waiting on/might have:
Gsx MKII
Ps audio directstream


----------



## tengen

I will be attending. I can bring a Grado RS1 and a SRH940, since those two headphones seem to not be on the list.


----------



## shiorisekine

tengen said:


> I will be attending. I can bring a Grado RS1 and a SRH940, since those two headphones seem to not be on the list.




Awesome man I have been wondering what the 940 sounds like. Can't wait to see you there man.


----------



## Blisse

shiorisekine said:


> blisse said:
> 
> 
> > How do you guys recommend we bring our own music to sample? :d my phone's audio out is pretty weak :s
> ...




Okay cool! I'll throw some on my usb key then :d thanks! Hopefully that'll be okay, I dont have a cd burner lol


----------



## shiorisekine

blisse said:


> Okay cool! I'll throw some on my usb key then :d thanks! Hopefully that'll be okay, I dont have a cd burner lol




Haha no problem if there is any one song I would get familiar with because almost everyone uses it. It would be Hotel California by the Eagles. And the live version.


----------



## CEE TEE

tengen said:


> I will be attending. I can bring a Grado RS1 and a SRH940, since those two headphones seem to not be on the list.


 

 tengen!!  How have you been??  Really glad to hear that you are going!  Did you paint that avatar you have right now?  Please be sure to catch me if you are able to, I plan to be floating around and would be great to see you.


----------



## tengen

cee tee said:


> tengen!!  How have you been??  Really glad to hear that you are going!  Did you paint that avatar you have right now?  Please be sure to catch me if you are able to, I plan to be floating around and would be great to see you.


 
  
 Hey Cee Tee! I've been doing well - working, the usual boring stuff. My hobbyist attention gradually shifted over to building and modding computers, but recently I've been considering a Violectric amp/dac combo. I'm also going to be bringing a few friends along to this meetup party and throwing them in the deep end of the audiophile sorry-about-your-wallet cliff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Yes, I drew my avatar, it's an Ultralisk from Starcraft II. I'll definitely be looking forward to what shenanigans you've organized this time.


----------



## CEE TEE

tengen said:


> Hey Cee Tee! I've been doing well - working, the usual boring stuff. My hobbyist attention gradually shifted over to building and modding computers, but recently I've been considering a Violectric amp/dac combo. I'm also going to be bringing a few friends along to this meetup party and throwing them in the deep end of the audiophile sorry-about-your-wallet cliff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh- entourage time.  Cool.  Actually Third_Eye and warrenpchi are throwing this one so I am going to be roaming around this time like you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice to see some of your art...see you at the meet.


----------



## shiorisekine

cee tee said:


> Oh- entourage time.  Cool.  Actually Third_Eye and warrenpchi are throwing this one so I am going to be roaming around this time like you!  :bigsmile_face:   Nice to see some of your art...see you at the meet.




CEE TEE,I havent seen you since the head-fi meet back in 2012 at the hilton at LAX. How have you been? Cant wait to catch up in july.


----------



## bloomphoto

Being new to this, I originally wasn't planning on bringing any gear but am now thinking of bringing my Macbook along with an Audioquest Dragonfly (v.1.1) and perhaps BW P7s to use as a reference to compare to other set ups and also to compare different cans on my set up.


----------



## CEE TEE

shiorisekine said:


> CEE TEE,I havent seen you since the head-fi meet back in 2012 at the hilton at LAX. How have you been? Cant wait to catch up in july.


 
 Awesome, planning to hang out!  Anybody who can/wants to go do dinner afterwards...I'm sure I'll be going and there may be more than one.
  
 Let's keep in touch and maybe set one up for the back room at Max's Restaurant.  They were cool a couple of years ago with our needing space and not knowing how many people we were going to have.
  
 I can call them and try to set that up for us if there is some interest.


----------



## third_eye

cee tee said:


> Awesome, planning to hang out!  Anybody who can/wants to go do dinner afterwards...I'm sure I'll be going and there may be more than one.
> 
> Let's keep in touch and maybe set one up for the back room at Max's Restaurant.  They were cool a couple of years ago with our needing space and not knowing how many people we were going to have.
> 
> I can call them and try to set that up for us if there is some interest.


 
 For sure! I would imagine there may be a group of 20+ judging from the last couple of SoCal meets. We have several reserved posts at the top of the thread that we can add names to as we get closer.


----------



## F14sharky

I will be there for the meet. No table space required. I prefer to talk to everyone and learn as much as possible. 

I might be able to bring a few hundred GB of lossless music on a Mac formatted HD for someone to use, if needed.


----------



## third_eye

Alpha Design Labs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Crashem

crashem said:


> For sure equipment:
> Lcd x
> Sr009
> Spritzer kggshv
> ...


 
  
 GS-X MK II confirmed shipped.
 HD800 also
 Maple Tree Audio Line Router Pro
  
 Hmmm.  Anyone want to help me drag this Equipment to the meet?  Starting to add up.


----------



## third_eye

crashem said:


> GS-X MK II confirmed shipped.
> HD800 also
> Maple Tree Audio Line Router Pro
> 
> Hmmm.  Anyone want to help me drag this Equipment to the meet?  Starting to add up.


 
  
 Whoa, I got you down for 1 full table. Hope that's enough


----------



## third_eye

Audeze added to exhibitor list!


----------



## hselburn

So a flash drive with focus tracks? There will be computers to plug those into then....


----------



## hselburn

Woohoo!


----------



## Stereolab42

I will come. Don't need table space but will try to carry around a Shure 1540 to try and for people to try.


----------



## third_eye

hselburn said:


> So a flash drive with focus tracks? There will be computers to plug those into then....


 
  
 For sure! Many if not most of the rigs at the meets are now computer based


----------



## bcschmerker4

third_eye said:


> For sure! Many if not most of the rigs at the meets are now computer based


 

 In which case, are any of the exhibitors packing Asus® audio for their displays?  As I understand things, the XONAR® Essence™ range packs not only a Texas Instruments® TP6120A2 headphone amplifier but very similar DAC support circuitry across the line, with the Essence™ One™ Muses Edition (USB external) and STX™ II (PCIe x1) being the exceptions to NSC/TI dual op amps at the I-V.


----------



## third_eye

bcschmerker4 said:


> In which case, are any of the exhibitors packing Asus® audio for their displays?  As I understand things, the XONAR® Essence™ range packs not only a Texas Instruments® TP6120A2 headphone amplifier but very similar DAC support circuitry across the line, with the Essence™ One™ Muses Edition (USB external) and STX™ II (PCIe x1) being the exceptions to NSC/TI dual op amps at the I-V.


 
  
 Interesting. Not sure I noticed any Asus products at the last few meets.


----------



## third_eye

OPPO Digital added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Blisse

shiorisekine said:


> blisse said:
> 
> 
> > Okay cool! I'll throw some on my usb key then :d thanks! Hopefully that'll be okay, I dont have a cd burner lol
> ...




interestingly, the first track i consciously remember listening to is hotel california! 

awesome to see so many vendors coming :3


----------



## third_eye

blisse said:


> interestingly, the first track i consciously remember listening to is hotel california!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, that live version of Hotel California make for an impressive demo!!


----------



## aamefford

third_eye said:


> OPPO Digital added to exhibitor list!


 

 Cool!  Glad they decided to attend.  Now I don't have to lug my HA-1 down.  PM-1's will come down with me though, to run off against the LCD2's...


----------



## Crashem

third_eye said:


> Whoa, I got you down for 1 full table. Hope that's enough




Power supplies on the floor although the lampi is the big box version.


----------



## hselburn

Focus of course = Flac


----------



## shane55

third_eye said:


> OPPO Digital added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 I am in such trouble.
 They're going to have the new DAC/Headphone amp there... aren't they??? Oh crap.


----------



## third_eye

shane55 said:


> I am in such trouble.
> They're going to have the new DAC/Headphone amp there... aren't they??? Oh crap.


 

 Umm, yes they will!


----------



## aamefford

shane55 said:


> I am in such trouble.
> They're going to have the new DAC/Headphone amp there... aren't they??? Oh crap.


 
  
  


third_eye said:


> Umm, yes they will!


 

 I highly recommend you DO NOT listen to it....  It won't save the free world or end poverty or anything, but it is pretty dang good.


----------



## shane55

I___M-U-S-T_____R-E-S-I-S-T!!!


----------



## aamefford

shane55 said:


> I___M-U-S-T_____R-E-S-I-S-T!!!



It will be good to see you again. If my silver retail HA-1 comes in time (using a beta at the moment), maybe I'll bring it along to try with my Vali (HA-1 DAC into the Vali is neat!) and whatever else wanders by. 

Somebody bring a Lyr2 - I want to try one!


----------



## third_eye

aamefford said:


> It will be good to see you again. If my silver retail HA-1 comes in time (using a beta at the moment), maybe I'll bring it along to try with my Vali (HA-1 DAC into the Vali is neat!) and whatever else wanders by.
> 
> Somebody bring a Lyr2 - I want to try one!


 
  
 We're working to get some schiit up to SF!


----------



## third_eye

*Raffle Update:*
 This list will likely expand over the next few weeks but for now here's a "taste"!
  
 MrSpeakers - Mad Dog Headphone
 WyWires - $1000 Gift Certificate
 Sennheiser - Momentum Headphone
 Ultimate Ears - UE900
 Oppo Digital - PM-2


----------



## alexsv

Talked to Alex Cavalli and it looks like we'll be bringing a Cavalli Liquid Glass to the meet and we'll be using it with the Lampizator L5 DAC and Audeze LCD-X's This time we'll have two complete systems, with the other one being a Schiit Mjolnir along with either an Exogal Comet DAC or maybe a Schiit Gugnir. Headphones for the second system are TBD.
  
 Looking forward to it!


----------



## shiorisekine

third_eye said:


> *Raffle Update:*
> This list will likely expand over the next few weeks but for now here's a "taste"!
> 
> MrSpeakers - Mad Dog Headphone
> ...




Wait so let me get this straight Oppo is giving away the brand new pm-2 omg I need this in my life.


----------



## shiorisekine

Are there any tables left? I would like to get one. 

Gear
K1000
Rebull Momentum
DT880 600 ohm
Stance 1

Amp
something new from PlusSound
Valhalla/Audiomagic A1


----------



## third_eye

shiorisekine said:


> Are there any tables left? I would like to get one.
> 
> Gear
> K1000
> ...


 
  
 Got you down!!


----------



## shane55

REGISTERED!!!
  
(not sure why it took me so freakin' long to get to it...)


----------



## bentobox

I will be attending. Can't wait!


----------



## garnold

I joined Head-Fi just to say that I'll be attending!  I'm a noob and don't have any equipment to bring, is that cool?  I figure it is, but it's good to ask... 
  
 -g.


----------



## CEE TEE

Not "hairnet",  "www.hearnet.com".  (Kind of an inside joke for Bay Area Meets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  
  
 Hello!  I am a little late in letting everyone know that *Kathy Peck* from the *H.E.A.R. Foundation* will be taking impressions for UE customers *between Noon and 2pm*!
  
 Is anyone coming down from San Francisco that would be willing to pick Kathy up before 11:30 and then leaving after 2:30pm?  Would be awesome!
  
Here is her information if you would be willing to help:
 Kathy Peck, Executive Director
 H.E.A.R.®
 1405 Lyon St.
 San Francisco, CA 94115
 Tel: 415-409-3277
hear@hearnet.com
  
 (Kathy would like see the meet a bit too, so some time before or after that would be great but is totally flexible.)


----------



## TMoney

Been a while since I've been to a meet, but count me in for this one. Put me down for 1/2 a table. I'll bring the gear in my signature. If possible, I'd like to share a table with particleman14.
  
 Does anyone know what JH Audio is going to be exhibiting? Are they going to do a full table? I'm really curious to try their IEMs against the UE ones.


----------



## third_eye

bentobox said:


> I will be attending. Can't wait!


 
  
 Got you down!!
  
  


garnold said:


> I joined Head-Fi just to say that I'll be attending!  I'm a noob and don't have any equipment to bring, is that cool?  I figure it is, but it's good to ask...
> 
> -g.


 
  
 Welcome to Head-Fi! Totally cool to just come and enjoy listening to great music and great rigs!!


----------



## garnold

third_eye said:


> Got you down!!
> Welcome to Head-Fi! Totally cool to just come and enjoy listening to great music and great rigs!!


 
 Thanks!  Looking forward to it!
  
 -g.


----------



## third_eye

tmoney said:


> Been a while since I've been to a meet, but count me in for this one. Put me down for 1/2 a table. I'll bring the gear in my signature. If possible, I'd like to share a table with particleman14.
> 
> Does anyone know what JH Audio is going to be exhibiting? Are they going to do a full table? I'm really curious to try their IEMs against the UE ones.


 
  
 Got you down for 1/2 a table! Not sure yet about what gear JH are bringing but that had 2 full tables at the last SoCal event and pretty much their entire line including Roxanne.


----------



## third_eye

garnold said:


> Thanks!  Looking forward to it!
> 
> -g.


----------



## cheneric

Don't know if I can do this, but I thought this would be a good place to let you guys know that I'm selling a Bottlehead Crack w/ Speedball and I'm in the SF area. http://www.head-fi.org/t/723933/bottlehead-crack-with-speedball


----------



## mattering

Woah, didn't know there would be a official meet up in july. I definitely plan on going since I was not able to make it to the mini meet last month  [forgot to tell you guys sorry!]. Also since I just moved to the bay area not long ago, it'd be awesome to meet up with fellow head-fiers. Not sure if I'm going to bring any audio gear though, my gear pales in comparison to everyones haha. If I do bring my gear it'd be this: Geek Out 720 (connected to my laptop), HE-400, MDR-7506, DT770 Pro 250 Ohms, madcap premium amp (a popular portable amp back in singapore/connected to my iPod touch or your iPod if you want haha), Slee Graham Voyager. I always have my Westone 4Rs with me so if you have your own tips, you can try it .


----------



## third_eye

mattering said:


> Woah, didn't know there would be a official meet up in july. I definitely plan on going since I was not able to make it to the mini meet last month.


 
 Yep, and it's gonna be a big one!!


----------



## mattering

third_eye said:


> Yep, and it's gonna be a big one!!


 
 hey eye, sorry to disturb but I think I'm definitely bringing my Audio gear, just for fun. I think half a table should be sufficient (I put unknown in my form haha).

 OH if anyone needs a lift from San Francisco, I wouldn't mind having a couple of people in my car. Just gotta meet at my apartment because...I can't wake up that early to pick people up haha.


----------



## third_eye

mattering said:


> hey eye, sorry to disturb but I think I'm definitely bringing my Audio gear, just for fun. I think half a table should be sufficient (I put unknown in my form haha).
> 
> OH if anyone needs a lift from San Francisco, I wouldn't mind having a couple of people in my car. Just gotta meet at my apartment because...I can't wake up that early to pick people up haha.


 
  
 Got you down for half a table!


----------



## BiggieSmalls88

Hopefully can make it down for this one...


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey everyone,
  
 Sorry to have been awol for a while.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Between T.H.E. Headphonium, CanMania (at Capital Audiofest) and some cool stuff for Positive Feedback - I've been incredibly busy lately.  But I'll be around more and more in the weeks leading up to the meet.  For starters, here's an SF Meet avatar in case anyone wants to sport it:
  

  


> Originally Posted by *baronkatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Denon AH-D750
> Denon AH-D950


 
  
 Wow, I've never even heard of these.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll have to check them out for sure!
  


vipervick said:


> Guess whos schedule changed and now has to work July 19th??? Cough cough, I feel sick...


 
  
 vipervick, any update on your schedule?
  


sacaudio said:


> Excellent. I'm looking forward to the meet. Is there an ideal time to show up? Is there an incentive to stay till closing?


 
  
 The raffle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


baronkatz said:


> Really hoping that Schiit will be there!
> 
> Originally Posted by *aamefford* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Somebody bring a Lyr2 - I want to try one!


 
  
 Schiit is super busy working on new products, so chances are they won't be able to make it.  Even though they have particularly hectic schedule this year, they were way cool in taking the time to come out for both the SoCal Meet and T.H.E. Headphonium in Newport.  As such, I feel totally guilty even asking them to come... and I will not be trying to persuade them to break their production schedule.
  
 However... since I haven't made any decisions on what to bring, I've been talking to Jason about hosting a whole bunch of Schiit at my table.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


cee tee said:


> shiorisekine said:
> 
> 
> > CEE TEE,I havent seen you since the head-fi meet back in 2012 at the hilton at LAX. How have you been? Cant wait to catch up in july.
> ...


 
  
 Wanna be the official after-meet-party-organizer-dude?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


garnold said:


> I joined Head-Fi just to say that I'll be attending!  I'm a noob and don't have any equipment to bring, is that cool?  I figure it is, but it's good to ask...


 
  
 Totally cool, just bring you and have a good time!


----------



## vipervick

warrenpchi said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> vipervick, any update on your schedule?


 
 I will be there! Achoo!!!


----------



## third_eye

Here is the updated table list (from post #2) for attendees showing full and 1/2 table allocations. For those on the list, please let me know if the table allocation is accurate and if you still need this space. For those that need table space that are not on this list, please let me know!
  
 third_eye *(1)*
 warrenpchi *(1)*
 mikemercer *(1)*
 shioriskine *(1)*
 Zashoomin *(0.5)*
 aamefford *(0.5)*
 amb *(1)*
 linuxworks *(1)*
 CEE TEE *(1)*
 baronkatz *(0.5)*
 JustinBieber *(0.5)*
 SanJoseCanJunkie *(1, sharing with calaf)*
 calaf *(sharing with SanJoseCanJunkie)*
 peter_in_the_bay *(0.5)*
 particleman14 *(1, sharing with TMoney)*
 Physther *(0.5)*
 Crashem *(1)*
 bobcn *(0.5)*
 mattering *(0.5)*


----------



## Mediahound

Anyone know if Schiit Audio will be there?


----------



## third_eye

mediahound said:


> Anyone know if Schiit Audio will be there?


 
  
 They will not be exhibiting due to a scheduling conflict but we are working on getting some products at Warren's table!


----------



## Mediahound

third_eye said:


> They will not be exhibiting due to a scheduling conflict but we are working on getting some products at Warren's table!


 
 Thanks. Ragnarok perhaps?


----------



## warrenpchi

vipervick said:


> > Originally Posted by *warrenpchi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> >
> > vipervick, any update on your schedule?
> 
> ...


 
  






  Rock on!  Spoken like a true Head-Fier!
  


third_eye said:


> Here is the updated table list (from post #2) for attendees showing full and 1/2 table allocations. For those on the list, please let me know if the table allocation is accurate and if you still need this space. For those that need table space that are not on this list, please let me know!
> 
> warrenpchi *(1)*


 
  
 Assuming there is still space, and assuming it's okay with everyone, I might request another table.  The Ragnarok and the Lyr 2 (with their signal chains) takes up a whole table already, leaving no room for mini-Schiit-stack stuff like the Vali and their new Wyrd.  And if they want to send their new Mani phono stage, well that's a whole other ball of wax right there.
  


mediahound said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > mediahound said:
> ...


 
  
 We'll have to see, though I would expect so.


----------



## warrenpchi

Here's an updated avatar that's a little more legible:
 ​ ​


----------



## third_eye

This rocks, thanks Warren!!!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

As with all trade shows/meets that we attend, there will be special pricing on the show demo units.  Come by our table for details.


----------



## third_eye

hifiguy528 said:


> As with all trade shows/meets that we attend, there will be special pricing on the show demo units.  Come by our table for details.


 
  
 WOO HOO!!


----------



## shane55

hifiguy528 said:


> As with all trade shows/meets that we attend, there will be special pricing on the show demo units.  Come by our table for details.


 
  
 Take a check?


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> This rocks, thanks Warren!!!


 
  
 Of course you're welcome bro!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But if you think that's cool, wait until you see the promo graphic... speaking of which...


----------



## third_eye

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## CEE TEE

Warren, I don't think I recognize that graph. Is the Transamerica building at 6kHz?


----------



## warrenpchi

cee tee said:


> Warren, I don't think I recognize that graph. Is the Transamerica building at 6kHz?


 
  
 Lol, I hadn't even thought of that being a graph.  But lemme tell ya, if it were a graph, I actually have a pair of headphones here that sound the way that skyline looks.  I'll bring it to the meet.  And when you hear it, you're gonna bust a nut!


----------



## third_eye

seriously, do you guys see graphs in everything?


----------



## aamefford

third_eye said:


> seriously, do you guys see graphs in everything? :wink_face:



I don't know @CEE TEE real well yet, but I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say "he ain't quite right" as far as audio goes. I'm thinking very, very slightly obsessed.....

Edit - a bit of the pot calling the kettle black for sure!


----------



## jcoltrane

The promo graphic is very well done; excellent work!


----------



## third_eye

jcoltrane said:


> The promo graphic is very well done; excellent work!


 
  
 Warren is a wizard at such things, that's for sure!


----------



## knav

I plan on attending.


----------



## third_eye

*Updates:*
  
Spread the Word
 Huge thanks to Warren for providing the graphic, everyone should feel free to download it (from post #1 or post #250) and help spread the word on FB or other social media. This is a GREAT event to introduce people to our hobby as we will have a huge selection of gear at all levels/price points for folks to enjoy!
  
Volunteers
 Warren and I will be looking for volunteers who would like to help at the Registration Desk and with roaming security throughout the day. We will set this up to where volunteers will only be at the Desk for a couple hours so there will be plenty of time to enjoy the show. If you are interested, please let me know via PM.


----------



## third_eye

Cavalli Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## aamefford

third_eye said:


> Cavalli Audio added to exhibitor list!



Cool, love listing to Alex' amps. Most of em cost more than my car though... They also sound and look better than my car....


----------



## shiorisekine

third_eye said:


> Warren is a wizard at such things, that's for sure!



Are you saying that warren is the same wizard of noble audio?


----------



## wolfetan44

shiorisekine said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > Warren is a wizard at such things, that's for sure!
> ...


 
 No.


----------



## Mark-sf

I missed last year's event and am looking forward to attending and sampling the rare vintages.


----------



## shiorisekine

wolfetan44 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfetan44

shiorisekine said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...


 
 I assumed so, but didn't want to come off as a jacka** if I responded sarcastically..


----------



## third_eye

mark-sf said:


> I missed last year's event and am looking forward to attending and sampling the rare vintages.


 
  
 There will some great vintages, for sure


----------



## Dark_wizzie

Hi,
  
 I've never been to a meet so I'm not sure how it works. I just buy a ticket and show up, right?


----------



## Zashoomin

dark_wizzie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've never been to a meet so I'm not sure how it works. I just buy a ticket and show up, right?


 
 It is as simple as that.  They will also be selling the day of, but you will end up paying like $5 extra.


----------



## hselburn

Is anyone bringing an Aune T1. I just found out that in order to ply back 24/96 or higher from an iPad, I need an external dac. That's fine but I don't have a ton of money to do that with. I wonder if my presonus 1818vsl could do it. Given it's size, it's a bit overkill, but I already own it.


----------



## ed45

Any chance that HiFiMAN will be represented?   Also, I registered online a few weeks ago for cash-at-door.  Could I change that to a pre-sales registration?


----------



## jazzfan

Work schedule has been in flux and I been waiting for July firm up before committing.  As of today, it’s looking good for 19th, so for now I'm in.  I won't be bringing anything this time, but I will be looking forward to seeing old friends and hearing new gear.
  
 Wow, two big Bay Area meets in one year.  Awesome!


----------



## Crashem

Final list of stuff: (a lot of this is new so might not be broken it yet)

Headphones:
LCD X
HD800
Tralucent REF1 IEM (anyone know source for cheap tips?) with silver/gold cable

AMPS:
Eddie Current MKIV with EMl Solid 2a3/RCA dual black plates and amperex 5842, raytheon 5842, and we417a
Headamp GSX MKII
Spritzer Built KGSSHV

DAC/AMP
Chord HUGO

DAC
Lampizator L5G4 with various tubes 6SN7 and 6X5
PS Audio DirectStream

Other
Maple Tree LR1 Pro Line Router
Anti Cables
MIT cables
Various usb cable

Source:
mini caps zuma server (small green computer) with LPS and either SOTM or JCAT USB card

Please bring any music interest in on USB drive


----------



## third_eye

ed45 said:


> Any chance that HiFiMAN will be represented?   Also, I registered online a few weeks ago for cash-at-door.  Could I change that to a pre-sales registration?


 
  
 Working on it; if they can't make it we're hoping to host some Hifiman gear.


----------



## third_eye

Happy to report that Hifiman will be providing us with an HE-6, HE-560, and HE-400i for folks to audition at the meet! Additionally, they will also be offering an HM-700 player with RE-600b in-ear phones ($499 MSRP) as a raffle prize!


----------



## third_eye

Is anyone planning to bring a Fostex TH900 to the meet?


----------



## gepardcv

third_eye said:


> Happy to report that Hifiman will be providing us with an HE-6, HE-560, and HE-400i for folks to audition at the meet! Additionally, they will also be offering an HM-700 player with RE-600b in-ear phones ($499 MSRP) as a raffle prize!


 
 And an EF-6 to pair with the HE-6, maybe?


----------



## themailman05

Reserved! This is my first meet. Can't wait to hear some cool stuff.


----------



## mikemercer

themailman05 said:


> Reserved! This is my first meet. Can't wait to hear some cool stuff.


 
 wow, AWESOME!
 First Meet, VERY COOL
  
 Sorry to my boys  and  for not getting in here sooner!
 PUMPED for this! As we know - I had to miss the last LA Meet,
 after puttin in al that work because Alexandra was really struggling.
  
 NOW - this is gonna be DOPE!
  
 Thus far I think this is the rig I'll be taking
  
 Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold
 McIntosh D100 (used as DAC - probably run Mr. Speakers Alpha Dogs outta the headphone amp here)
 MacBook Pro/Amarra rig as source
 MAYBE my Music Hall USA-1 turntable - MAYBE - I'd take one of my VPI decks but they're a pain to dial-in and set-up..
  
 Audeze LCD-2 w/ Fazor
 Audeze LCD-3 w. Fazor
 Audeze LCD-X
 Audeze LCD-XC
 Sennheiser HD800
 Mr. Speakers Mad Dog Pro!! (LOVIN it)
 Mr. Speakers Alpha Dog
  
 ALL line and power cables will be Nordost Heimdall 2
 Nordost Heimdall 2 headphone cable (for Audeze & HD800)
 Double Helix Molecule Elite cable
 Double Helix Complement2 cable
 WyWires Red cable for Mr. Speakers Mad Dog Pro
 WyWires Red Cable for Mr. Speakers Alpha Dog
  
 Power:
 Nordost Quantum Power 
 QB 8
 Qx2s
 Qv4


----------



## third_eye

gepardcv said:


> And an EF-6 to pair with the HE-6, maybe?


 

 Working on it!!
  
  


themailman05 said:


> Reserved! This is my first meet. Can't wait to hear some cool stuff.


 
  
 What a great first meet to be a part of!!


mikemercer said:


> NOW - this is gonna be DOPE!


 
  
 You know it!!!! Let me know if you think you need a 2nd table. That's a CRAZY list of gear!!!


----------



## third_eye

Looking for some volunteers to help during the day! If you would like to help out at the Registration Desk for part of the event please let me know via PM. In addition to this being a lot of FUN, entrance to the meet is FREE.


----------



## digitalzed

Going to be there. This should be great!


----------



## shane55

Mercer!!!!


----------



## third_eye

digitalzed said:


> Going to be there. This should be great!


 
  
 Got you down!!
  
  


shane55 said:


> Mercer!!!!


 
  
 Mercer's enclave is gonna rock!!!


----------



## Crashem

Any soldering experts coming to meet? I have quick solder job I need help with as I am lacking the right equipment and probably technique to do. Just need to reattach one wire to circuit board but in a tight spot. New baby so no time to get right stuff. Help would really be appreciated if you could bring the right equipment and help me out.


----------



## Zashoomin

crashem said:


> Any soldering experts coming to meet? I have quick solder job I need help with as I am lacking the right equipment and probably technique to do. Just need to reattach one wire to circuit board but in a tight spot. New baby so no time to get right stuff. Help would really be appreciated if you could bring the right equipment and help me out.


 
 Ya I might be able to bring my station and a couple of other tools to help you out.  Drop by my table at the meet and if you could do me a favor and remind me a couple days before the meet to bring the stuff that would be awesome.


----------



## JustinBieber

How long do we have to purchase pre-sale tickets? Might end up getting a set online once I can confirm I'm available... won't be sure until right before the meet though.


----------



## warrenpchi

zashoomin said:


> crashem said:
> 
> 
> > Any soldering experts coming to meet? I have quick solder job I need help with as I am lacking the right equipment and probably technique to do. Just need to reattach one wire to circuit board but in a tight spot. New baby so no time to get right stuff. Help would really be appreciated if you could bring the right equipment and help me out.
> ...




Awesome Head-Fier is awesome.


----------



## third_eye

That's what community is all about!!


----------



## third_eye

*Raffle Update*
  
 We'll be posting detailed information on how the raffle will work but for now here is an updated list of prices and we have some seriously cool stuff!
  
 Mr Speakers - Mad Dog Headphone
 WyWires - $1000 Gift Certificate
 Sennheiser - Momentum Headphone
 Ultimate Ears - UE900 Earphone
 Oppo Digital - PM-2 Headphone
 HiFiman - HM-700 DAP & RE-600b Earphone
 Audeze - LCD2 Bamboo


----------



## Zashoomin

warrenpchi said:


> Awesome Head-Fier is awesome.


 





  
  
 So many people have helped me out from the community.  Its only right that I do the same


----------



## vipervick

Could we start a list of people attending that like or will bring Metal music? I'd like to know who to bug!!!
  
 I'll just have my iPod Classic with whatever I have on it. (320 mp3's)


----------



## warrenpchi

vipervick said:


> Could we start a list of people attending that like or will bring Metal music? I'd like to know who to bug!!!
> 
> I'll just have my iPod Classic with whatever I have on it. (320 mp3's)


 
  
 third_eye goes on that list.


----------



## hselburn

I hope to be there!!


----------



## digitalzed

third_eye said:


> Got you down!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mercer's enclave is gonna rock!!!


 
 Reserved!


----------



## Crashem

zashoomin said:


> Ya I might be able to bring my station and a couple of other tools to help you out.  Drop by my table at the meet and if you could do me a favor and remind me a couple days before the meet to bring the stuff that would be awesome.




Cheers man. I'll remind you and thanks in advance. You working the event or just bringing your own eq to event?

What's so sad about this was I started in EE at Berkeley before going CS. But we tended to use bread boards.


----------



## third_eye

Audeze will be providing an LCD2 Bamboo for the raffle!!


----------



## Daegalus

I plan on going, barring nothing comes up for that weekend. This will be my first meet and I am new to the whole scene, so I won't be brining any equipment. (Unless someone really wants to hear a pair of modded HD558s ). 
  
 Also wanted to ask how late can someone come? (obviously before end of the meet, was thinking more noonish)
  
 I already completed the Registration for and selected pre-sale.
  
 I kind of hope I luck out and someone comes with a Fidelio X1. Having a hard time finding a place to audition them.


----------



## Zashoomin

crashem said:


> Cheers man. I'll remind you and thanks in advance. You working the event or just bringing your own eq to event?
> 
> What's so sad about this was I started in EE at Berkeley before going CS. But we tended to use bread boards.


 
 I will be bringing a "bunch" of stuff to the event.  (in quotes because not sure it qualifies as a bunch compared to some of the other people)
  
 Don't worry I am a math major who knows how to solder


----------



## warrenpchi

zashoomin said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Head-Fier is awesome.
> ...


 
  
 That's exactly how I feel about meets!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


zashoomin said:


>


 
  
 LOL!
  
  
 Hey, does anyone here wear t-shirts?


----------



## vipervick

Nice shirt! I'd wear it to the meet...


----------



## Zashoomin

warrenpchi said:


> Hey, does anyone here wear t-shirts?


 
 t-shirts?  I only wear ones with pictures of headphones.


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## aamefford

warrenpchi said:


>



Hmf. Oddly phallic...


----------



## Zashoomin

warrenpchi said:


>


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> Hey, does anyone here wear t-shirts?


 
  
 Super cool!!! I get compliments on my SoCal T-Shirt all the time and is now my go to concert tee.


----------



## mattering

warrenpchi said:


>


 
 That b stands for "best sounding" right?


----------



## third_eye

justinbieber said:


> How long do we have to purchase pre-sale tickets? Might end up getting a set online once I can confirm I'm available... won't be sure until right before the meet though.


 
  
 We'd like to get all presale registrations in and completed by Sunday, July 13 as both Warren and I are traveling several days prior to the meet and we would like to get as many printed name badges as possible.


----------



## Daegalus

How do I go about paying for the pre-sale ticket? I completed the registration form and posted earlier in the thread. Didn't see any links for payment anywhere.


----------



## third_eye

daegalus said:


> How do I go about paying for the pre-sale ticket? I completed the registration form and posted earlier in the thread. Didn't see any links for payment anywhere.


 
  
*The Paypal address for Pre-Sale tickets *is listed in the registration form. Will PM you as well.


----------



## Daegalus

Sorry about that, must have not seen it in my quick burn through the form. Got that taken care of now.


----------



## third_eye

daegalus said:


> Sorry about that, must have not seen it in my quick burn through the form. Got that taken care of now.


 
  
 Cool!


----------



## mikemercer

shane55 said:


> Nice.
> Reserved, and thank you for making this one on a Saturday!!
> 
> Woot!


 
 WOOT indeed!!!!
  
 I'm gonna see IF I can borrow the McIntosh MHA100 for this event.
 We're reviewing it for Audio360 - and paired w/ my McIntosh D100 - well, the pairing is a musical Beast!

  
 But I gotta send the MHA100 back TOMORROW.
  
 I'm gonna plead w/ McIntosh to borrow one! If not - my system will be:
  
 MacBook Pro/Amarra as source
 McIntosh D100 DAC
 Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold
 Audeze LCD-XC
 Audeze LCD-X
 Audeze LCD-2 w/ Fazor
 Sennheiser HD800
 Mr. Speakers Mad Dog Pro
  
 ALL Nordost Heimdall signal cable
 also Wywires red headphone cables
 and Moon Audio Silver Dragon headphone cables


----------



## third_eye

mikemercer said:


> WOOT indeed!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna see IF I can borrow the McIntosh MHA100 for this event.
> We're reviewing it for Audio360 - and paired w/ my McIntosh D100 - well, the pairing is a musical Beast!
> ...


 
  
 Those blue lights.....


----------



## baronkatz

Any news on whether Schiit will be there? It will be quite aweful if they're not (both for us and for them). I was really hoping to get to listen to the new Lyr 2 and Valhalla 2. I think they will sell quite a lot during the show and it would be great to chat with them again.


----------



## third_eye

baronkatz said:


> Any news on whether Schiit will be there? It will be quite aweful if they're not (both for us and for them). I was really hoping to get to listen to the new Lyr 2 and Valhalla 2. I think they will sell quite a lot during the show and it would be great to chat with them again.


 

 Unfortunately, Schiit are unable to attend to a scheduling conflict. However, they will be sending up a lot of schiit for us to try out. More details soon!


----------



## hselburn

How much is the raffle? I'm hoping to come? How much are tickets?


----------



## third_eye

hselburn said:


> How much is the raffle? I'm hoping to come? How much are tickets?


 

 The Raffle is FREE!!
  
 Full details will be posted soon but the gist of it is that every meet attendee gets a raffle card with all participating exhibitors listed. Meet attendees will need to visit each participating exhibitor's table to get their card "validated". This is usually a product demo, adding email address to mailing list, etc. Once the card is complete, it's returned to the Registration Desk and the raffle will be held at 4pm. This will enable those that arrive later to have enough time to visit all of the exhibitors. Raffle attendees must be present at 4pm to claim their prizes.


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> hselburn said:
> 
> 
> > How much is the raffle? I'm hoping to come? How much are tickets?
> ...


 
  
 Yup, and in that sense it isn't truly a raffle as there is no charge to play, and no one makes any money from it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  We should really rename the raffle to something else.
  
 The whole thing is designed to get attendees and exhibitors interacting with each other... trying out gear, giving feedback, that kind of stuff.  In return, exhibitors generously donate prizes.  Basically, if you put in the work, you get an entry, and no one gets more than one entry for better prize distribution.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also, I should mention one more thing.  As each winner is drawn, that winner must make a choice as to whether they want to keep the prize, or put their ticket back in the bag to try for something bigger... because once you win/accept, you're out.  Again, better prize distribution.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And finally, as the meet organizers, and the guys drawing the winning tickets... we are ineligible for the raffle.  Oh well.


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> And finally, as the meet organizers, and the guys drawing the winning tickets... we are ineligible for the raffle.  Oh well.


 
  
 hmmm, not sure i like that rule..


----------



## shiorisekine

third_eye said:


> hmmm, not sure i like that rule..




Yeah it's not like you are the kind of guys to cheat but I doubt the rest of the head-fiers would agree if you did win.


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > And finally, as the meet organizers, and the guys drawing the winning tickets... we are ineligible for the raffle.  Oh well.
> ...


 
  
 Not wild about it either.  I wasn't eligible for the raffle at T.H.E. Headphonium either, as Mercer and I organized that  Whatever, as long as everyone is happy, it's all good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


shiorisekine said:


> Yeah it's not like you are the kind of guys to cheat but I doubt the rest of the head-fiers would agree if you did win.


 
  
 I think they might actually be happy for us.  But just to be cool, we're not even gonna go there.  Plus, we're way too busy with the meet to spend time on the treasure hunt anyway.


----------



## baronkatz

Just got a new purchase: You can add a Beyerdynamic T5P to the list. It's modified with a silver ALO Audio signature litz braided cable ... Now if only someone would bring an Ultrasone Signature DJ (and Pro) I could listen to, and of course that guy with the modified T5P that was their last time to compare to mine...


----------



## third_eye

baronkatz said:


> Just got a new purchase: You can add a Beyerdynamic T5P to the list. It's modified with a silver ALO Audio signature litz braided cable ... Now if only someone would bring an Ultrasone Signature DJ (and Pro) I could listen to, and of course that guy with the modified T5P that was their last time to compare to mine...


 
  
 Oh, nice!!!


----------



## vipervick

I'm pretty chill. Even if I do win something, I'd be open to trading the other winners, if I got something they want. It all just sounds like so much fun!!!


----------



## Music Daedalus

Just saw this? Any table left?  I can bring
  
 several Audio DNYA Loups DAC/Pre/Amp 
 one Audio DNYA Cor Caroli Lite Headphone Amp
 DN8 (modified and recabled HD800)
 DN12 (modified and recabled K812)
  
 and more.


----------



## JustinBieber

Here is my final gear list. Everything looks set. 

Hifiman HE560 (preorder version)
Hifiman HE560 (production version
AMB y2
Schiit Magni
JVC JA-S55 or another integrated
Laptop (bring CDs or USB thumbdrives)
  
 Also, anyone have a 6.5mm to 3.5mm adapter I can borrow? My other integrated amps have 3.5mm output. I really don't want to bring the JVC, it's a last resort... afraid it will break my headphones (some capacitors are leaking).
  
 Looking forward to a great meet!


----------



## moshen

Count me in. No table space required.


----------



## third_eye

music daedalus said:


> Just saw this? Any table left?  I can bring
> 
> several Audio DNYA Loups DAC/Pre/Amp
> one Audio DNYA Cor Caroli Lite Headphone Amp
> ...


 
  
 Yes, PM sent.
  
  


justinbieber said:


> Here is my final gear list. Everything looks set.
> 
> Hifiman HE560 (preorder version)
> Hifiman HE560 (production version)
> ...


 
  
 Awesome, it's gonna rock!!


moshen said:


> Count me in. No table space required.


 
  
 Got you down!!


----------



## third_eye

*Volunteers*
 We're still looking for a few volunteers to help Warren and myself with manning the Registration Desk! This is FUN and a great way to meet and talk to a lot of enthusiasts! Plus, entrance to the meet (and raffle) is FREE.
  
 Please PM for more details!


----------



## zerodeefex

Still debating whether to bring the SWA built Krell KSA-5 Klone along with the Enigma and the Paradox Slant since the gear is more rare.


----------



## No_One411

I'll know by the end of this week whether or not I can make it. 
  
 Are there any tables left? I'll probably only need to share half a table. 
  
 I can bring my Paradox Slants and Enigma paired with an Anedio D2 with the usb drivers. 
  
 Looking forward to this meet! I really hope I can make it!


----------



## third_eye

no_one411 said:


> I'll know by the end of this week whether or not I can make it.
> 
> Are there any tables left? I'll probably only need to share half a table.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, I'll put you down for 1/2 table. Hope you can make it!


----------



## Crashem

Third eye,

Quick questions:

1. How big are these tables? Bringing probably 3 amps and 2 dacs (all full sized or worse) and some smaller stuff. Two of amps have separate power supplies so I guess they can go on floor.

2. What should I plan on for electrical? I think I have spare monster or Panamax power center in garage, but that might not be enough.

3. Any thought on sources? Planned on bringing my headless caps zuma server. But my music is on my synology which would be hell to bring. I guess I could bring usb drive with some of music. Also, think better to bring monitor/keyboard/mouse or jury rig some hardwired network with laptop to use that as display?


----------



## third_eye

crashem said:


> Third eye,
> 
> Quick questions:
> 
> ...


 
  
 1, The tables are standard 6' size (72" by 30"). The tables can generally fit 2 rigs, but we will likely have the space and can set you up with 2 tables if needed.
  
 2. There are plenty of outlets along the walls but bring power strips and an extension cord (likely not needed but to be on the safe side)
  
 3. Laptop w/USB or external drive or Ipad is easiest


----------



## junepy

I'm in, finally will be able to make it and look forward to making more friends! 
  
 Can someone tell me how to buy presale ticket? Just directly send money to opolione@gmail.com? 
  
btw, I'm looking for listening to AK240 or a good amp to driver my Sirens Roxanne, is there somebody using iPhone as source as well ?


----------



## third_eye

junepy said:


> I'm in, finally will be able to make it and look forward to making more friends!
> 
> Can someone tell me how to buy presale ticket? Just directly send money to opolione@gmail.com?
> 
> btw, I'm looking for listening to AK240 or a good amp to driver my Sirens Roxanne, is there somebody using iPhone as source as well ?


 
  
 Awesome! Yes, thats the payal address for presale!


----------



## third_eye

Voxoa added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Audio DNYA added to exhibitor list!


----------



## junepy

Got it, paypal sent


----------



## PFKMan23

Just sent my registration fee in.  I hope I can make it.


----------



## third_eye

*Meet Registration*
  
 IMPORTANT: If you have not yet registered for the meet, please visit http://tinyurl.com/SF-Meet-Registration to complete the online registration form. This is important as we would like to print as many name badges as possible prior to the meet. Once registered, you still still have the option to pay at the door.


----------



## shiorisekine

Everything is a go, I will have a ride there and can't wait to see everyone there.


----------



## third_eye

shiorisekine said:


> Everything is a go, I will have a ride there and can't wait to see everyone there.


----------



## third_eye

*Updated raffle list:*
  
 Mr Speakers - Mad Dog Headphone
 WyWires - $1000 Gift Certificate
 Sennheiser - Momentum Headphone
 Ultimate Ears - UE900 Earphone
 Oppo Digital - PM-2 Headphone
 HiFiman - HM-700 DAP & RE-600b Earphone
 Audeze - LCD2 Bamboo
 Darin Fong Audio - Out of Your Head Software
 Audio DNYA - IEM cable
 Noble Audio - Noble 4
 Voxoa - Voxoa HD Wireless Headphone


----------



## third_eye

Amazing promo poster courtesy of Warren!


----------



## bcschmerker4

*Sorry, guys,* but I've a cliffhanger situation of my own that may keep me from the Meet:  The San Francisco Nihonto Society apparently has an Event scheduled concurrently with this Meet elsewhere in South San Francisco, which means, more likely than not, that I cannot be spared from work.  Requirements is requirements. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That, of course, means that my audition of those Sennheiser® medium-Z headphones will have to wait for another Meet, as Hastur the Yellow has informed us to also be the case with the Oppo® PM-2.


----------



## aamefford

third_eye said:


>



Beer and flogging! Awesome - can't wait!


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> Amazing promo poster courtesy of Warren!


 
  
 Thanks bro!
  


bcschmerker4 said:


> *Sorry, guys,* but I've a cliffhanger situation of my own that may keep me from the Meet:  The San Francisco Nihonto Society apparently has an Event scheduled concurrently with this Meet elsewhere in South San Francisco, which means, more likely than not, that I cannot be spared from work.  Requirements is requirements.


 
  
 More likely than not sounds like there is hope?


----------



## warrenpchi

Final t-shirt design.


----------



## third_eye

aamefford said:


> Beer and flogging! Awesome - can't wait!


 

 Yes, we do like to have some fun at our events!


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> Final t-shirt design.


 
  
 Awesome work, Warren! In case anyone is interested, we'll be posting details shortly on how to order a T-Shirt!


----------



## sobrietywarrior

If I want to listen to different amps, do I need to bring my own source and headphones?


----------



## third_eye

sobrietywarrior said:


> If I want to listen to different amps, do I need to bring my own source and headphones?


 

 Not necessarily, as there will be plenty of headphone/amp combinations to listen to. In fact, with about 45 tables there will be approximately (90) listening stations! Many people who are not hosting gear will probably just put some music on a flashdrive or i-device and plug into someone else amp. Everyone should be really friendly!


----------



## third_eye

Happy to report that the Violectric V220 and V281 have arrived from Germany! I believe this will be the North American debut!


----------



## voicemaster

I am in for this coming meet.


----------



## Physther

I'd like to make a quick edit to my gear -
  
 Mezzo Soprano AK120 (dual 8741 in software mode w/dual filters + balanced out (however no cable available for balanced out though apparently it is the same cable used for Hifiman Balanced Out)
  
 (Schiit Bifrost Uber w/USB & Cavalli EHHA Rev. A will be there as per original gear list)
  
 Sennheiser HD580
  
  
 Thanks!


----------



## metaldood

Damn ...that weekend I am out of town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  . Enjoy the gear!  Really wanted to hear the V200, HE560, Burson Conductor


----------



## hmouse

Yeah, will be there


----------



## third_eye

Please take a look at the member table assignments and let me know if you have any changes/updates. We do have table space left, so if you want space let me know!!
  
*Table Assignments*
 third_eye *(1)*
 warrenpchi *(1)*
 mikemercer *(1)*
 shioriskine *(1)*
 Zashoomin *(0.5)*
 amb *(1)*
 linuxworks *(1)*
 CEE TEE *(1)*
 baronkatz *(0.5)*
 JustinBieber *(0.5)*
 SanJoseCanJunkie *(1, sharing with calaf)*
 calaf *(sharing with SanJoseCanJunkie)*
 peter_in_the_bay *(0.5)*
 particleman14 *(1, sharing with TMoney)*
 Physther *(0.5)*
 Crashem *(1)*
 bobcn *(0.5)*
 mattering *(0.5)*
 oakie *(0.5)*
 No_One411 *(0.5)*


----------



## CEE TEE

Hi There! This meet I am just going to be walking around and finally listening to things (hopefully)...

So, the table needed is just for UE. 

If there is some other space in the room with the UE table, *Jonathan will now be the audiologist and there from noon-2pm.*

Reminder: You can say hello to *wolfetan33* at the UE table, he will be playing "UE" for the day!


----------



## third_eye

*Volunteers*
 We're still looking for a few volunteers to help Warren and myself with manning the Registration Desk! This is FUN and a great way to meet and talk to a lot of enthusiasts! Plus, entrance to the meet (and raffle) is FREE.
  
 Please PM for more details!


----------



## warrenpchi

cee tee said:


> Reminder: You can say hello to *wolfetan33* at the UE table, he will be playing "UE" for the day!


 
  
 Lol, he got demoted (wolfetan44)!


----------



## Audiowood

Wow, I just found out about this 2 days ago.. really interested in trying the UE, JH and Noble CIEM. So I am coming..


----------



## gancanjam

Will be there, have only 3 Portable rigs and i will get them

1) Heir 3.ai earphone
2) Sennheiser Amperior headphone
3) Ibasso DX50 DAP


----------



## coolmingli

I am looking forward to the meeting.


----------



## CEE TEE

warrenpchi said:


> Lol, he got demoted (wolfetan44)!




OOPS. 3 is my favorite number and so I was PROmoting him!


----------



## Zashoomin

So I have a fully balanced Pass Labs F4 (100W per channel speaker amp)that I am just about to finish building and was wondering if anyone wanted me to bring it so that they could potentially hook up their headphones to it.  Otherwise I will leave it at home.  Either way here is an update to the gear list.
  
 Audeze LCD3's
 Creative Aurvana Live
 AMB Labs Beta 22 (4 channels with a couple more perks as well)
 Yulong DA8
 Pass Labs F4 (if someone wants me to bring it)


----------



## xero404

I plan to stop by for this one to hear some gear. Researching different DACs and would love to hear the LCD2 and the HE560 in person.

 l probably will bring my portable setup:

 Sennheisser Amperior
 FiiO E18
 Surface 3 Pro

 Looks like there will be multiples of Alpha Dogs so i don't plan on bringing them but i do i have a Lyr 2 if anyone is interested.


----------



## third_eye

zashoomin said:


> So I have a fully balanced Pass Labs F4 (100W per channel speaker amp)that I am just about to finish building and was wondering if anyone wanted me to bring it so that they could potentially hook up their headphones to it.  Otherwise I will leave it at home.  Either way here is an update to the gear list.
> 
> Audeze LCD3's
> Creative Aurvana Live
> ...


 

 Hmm, YES! I would love to hear the HE-6 through that. But I don't have anything to connect it with. Also, I will put you down for a full table!


----------



## PANGES

This looks fun! I think I'll stop by! 
  
 (I think I'll need to leave my wallet at home though...)


----------



## Zashoomin

third_eye said:


> Hmm, YES! I would love to hear the HE-6 through that. But I don't have anything to connect it with. Also, I will put you down for a full table!


 
 I think I can dig up something so that you can hook it up to the binding posts.  I have some extra cable laying around.  Also thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I think you will like this thing.  It is going to be huge.  Also I hope it works when I finish building it.


----------



## third_eye

zashoomin said:


> I think I can dig up something so that you can hook it up to the binding posts.  I have some extra cable laying around.  Also thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## aamefford

xero404 said:


> I plan to stop by for this one to hear some gear. Researching different DACs and would love to hear the LCD2 and the HE560 in person.
> 
> 
> l probably will bring my portable setup:
> ...



I am indeed interested in the Lyr2, if it is convenient to bring.


----------



## tvolpe1600

mikemercer said:


> you know I'm NOT MISSING this one!!!
> 
> and I plan on bringin' the big guns:
> 
> ...




Damn dude after reading your amazeballs review of the LAu (still the best review ever), I wanted to come out from the east bay and see about a GSX v LAu shoot out. But I'm leaving town for work on July 18 and will miss the meet. Next time!


----------



## third_eye

*Ok, this raffle keeps getting better and better.* @warrenpchi, are you sure we can't change the rules and participate? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just kiddin')
  
 Mr Speakers - Mad Dog Headphone WyWires - $1000 Gift Certificate
 Sennheiser - Momentum Headphone
 Ultimate Ears - UE900 Earphone
 Oppo Digital - PM-2 Headphone
 HiFiman - HM-700 DAP & RE-600b Earphone
 Audeze - LCD2 Bamboo
 Darin Fong Audio - Out of Your Head Software
 Audio DNYA - IEM cable
 Noble Audio - Noble 4
 Voxoa - Voxoa HD Wireless Headphone
 Pendulumic - Stance 1 Wireless Headphone


----------



## third_eye

As a reminder, we will have a  *BUY/SELL Corner *where we will set up an easel pad and markers at the Registration Desk Area where items can be listed along with their location/phone number within the meet!


----------



## warrenpchi

cee tee said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, he got demoted (wolfetan44)!
> ...


 
  
 Lol, my bad!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dude is gonna be swamped!
  


zashoomin said:


> So I have a fully balanced Pass Labs F4 (100W per channel speaker amp)that I am just about to finish building and was wondering if anyone wanted me to bring it so that they could potentially hook up their headphones to it.  Otherwise I will leave it at home.


 
  
 I have an HE-5LE that I'd love to hear with that, though I would feel pretty bad about asking you to bring that bad boy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


zashoomin said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, YES! I would love to hear the HE-6 through that. But I don't have anything to connect it with. Also, I will put you down for a full table!
> ...


 
  
 Well I guess that takes care of that then!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


third_eye said:


> *Ok, this raffle keeps getting better and better.* @warrenpchi, are you sure we can't change the rules and participate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, one of us has to do the drawing and stuff... I'll take one for the team if you wanna enter.  But then I'm not doing the drawing for the L.A. meet next month, it being mah birfday and all.


----------



## Zashoomin

warrenpchi said:


> I have an HE-5LE that I'd love to hear with that, though I would feel pretty bad about asking you to bring that bad boy.


 
 Don't worry it will be no problem at all.  Gives me a chance to show off my builds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....even if I estimate it will weigh about 50lbs haha.  I want to try hooking my LCD3's up to it too so that will give me incentive to do so.  
  
 Oh I forgot to add that I don't a hifiman cable with a 4pin xlr termination so if someone has one of those we will definately be able to hook everything up to the F4


----------



## junepy

anybody brings HIFI-M8 or similar iPhone amp to the meeting?


----------



## Audiowood

junepy said:


> anybody brings HIFI-M8 or similar iPhone amp to the meeting?


 
  
 Ok, I will bring the M8, dacport 1ohm mode and Chord Hugo for your pleasure.


----------



## Audiowood

third_eye said:


> As a reminder, we will have a  *BUY/SELL Corner *where we will set up an easel pad and markers at the Registration Desk Area where items can be listed along with their location/phone number within the meet!


 
  
 That's really awesome! I hope to clear off some stuff, to fund my first ever CIEM & to gain enlightenment at the meet


----------



## junepy

audiowood said:


> Ok, I will bring the M8, dacport 1ohm mode and Chord Hugo for your pleasure.


 
 Thanks so much!


----------



## Crashem

Looks like ref1 should make it here by meet. Since it is universal iem, you guys are welcome to try it. However not sure what to do about ear tips so if you have some to bring or from another table, that would be great.


----------



## Audiowood

crashem said:


> Looks like ref1 should make it here by meet. Since it is universal iem, you guys are welcome to try it. However not sure what to do about ear tips so if you have some to bring or from another table, that would be great.




Wow.. Ref1 is on my mind this few weeks, is the tip same as 1p2?


----------



## CEE TEE

Asked in PM:  Will UE have meet discounts?
  
 Yes!  *20% off* all models (except the UE4) and *free impressions* from noon to 2pm.


----------



## biggles78

I'll be there with my Sennheiser HD 800s. (So no sign of any Benchmark DACs?)


----------



## Crashem

audiowood said:


> Wow.. Ref1 is on my mind this few weeks, is the tip same as 1p2?




I believe so, but just got bad news that shipment is actually not going to be done until Monday AFTER the meet. Sorry


----------



## gepardcv

biggles78 said:


> I'll be there with my Sennheiser HD 800s. (So no sign of any Benchmark DACs?)


 
 I can bring my DAC1 HDR if you want to give it a listen. I didn't request table space (I don't have enough cool stuff for it to be worthwhile, plus I don't really want to get there at 7:30 in the morning  ), but we can coordinate something.


----------



## third_eye

cee tee said:


> Yes!  *20% off* all models (except the UE4) and *free impressions* from noon to 2pm.


 
  
 NICE!!


----------



## mikemercer

junepy said:


> anybody brings HIFI-M8 or similar iPhone amp to the meeting?


 
 yeah I'll have the HiFi-M8, and, possibly if it gets here on the time - a Mini-M8 to try!


----------



## vipervick

FiiO E17 here, not bad...


----------



## third_eye

Is anyone bringing a Fostex TH900? I really want to hear it with the Chord Hugo!


----------



## Audiowood

third_eye said:


> Is anyone bringing a Fostex TH900? I really want to hear it with the Chord Hugo!




Ok I will bring th900 along with chord Hugo.


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> Is anyone bringing a Fostex TH900? I really want to hear it with the Chord Hugo!


 
 after hearing the Hugo with your HD800s (or were they Nobles?) that would be an interesting match!
  
 I'm most definitely bringing the soon-to-be-released (2 months out) Glove Audio A1 (by @mgoodman /CEntrance) DAC/Amp for Astell&Kern AK120 & 100!!
 The units' gonna be $599 - AND..
  
 this has been blowing my mind: The performance of the Glove Audio A1 (using my AK120 as storage - like I said - the Glove Audio is a higher performance DAC/amp for AK120 & AK100) kills, IMO, both new AK players under the AK240 (AK120 II & AK100 II)!!
  
 It's musical performance, as well as dynamics - both micro and macro - I actually prefer certain aspects to the 240, when running balanced (via 2.5mm 4-pole just like the AK240) w/ my Audeze LCD-2 w/ Fazor, LCD-XCs, or JH Audio Roxannes!!!! Now, it's too early to tell if I prefer its overall presentation to the AK240, which I was about to sell my E.A.R to buy, but even this consideration is FAR beyond my already-high expectations from CEntrance!!
  
 You just gotta hear it to believe it:

 and I'm bringin' it - so I want other ears on it!
  
 It's got standard 3.5mm stereo output, RSA balanced, or 2.5mm 4-Pole balanced outputs!

  
 This weeks been a BLAST!!
 Good primer for next weekend!!


----------



## third_eye

Here is an updated list of table assignments. We have a few tables of extra space so please let me know ASAP if you want space!
  
*Table Assignments*
 Zashoomin *(0.5)*
 amb *(1)*
 linuxworks *(1)*
 baronkatz *(0.5)*
 JustinBieber *(0.5)*
 SanJoseCanJunkie *(1, sharing with calaf)*
 calaf *(sharing with SanJoseCanJunkie)*
 peter_in_the_bay *(0.5)*
 particleman14 *(1, sharing with TMoney)*
 Physther *(0.5)*
 Crashem *(1)*
 mattering *(0.5)*
 oakie *(0.5)*
 No_One411 *(0.5)*


----------



## third_eye

audiowood said:


> Ok I will bring th900 along with chord Hugo.


 
  
 Awesome, really looking forward to that!!


----------



## junepy

Anybody can bring Calyx M to the meet up?


----------



## vipervick

third_eye said:


> Here is an updated list of table assignments. We have a few tables of extra space so please let me know ASAP if you want space!


 
 All my stuff will be in my backpack. Same bag I take to work every day...


----------



## Zashoomin

third_eye said:


> Here is an updated list of table assignments. We have a few tables of extra space so please let me know ASAP if you want space!
> 
> *Table Assignments*
> Zashoomin *(0.5)*
> ...


 
 I believe you wanted to give me a full table.  but if there aren't enough half should be plenty, though it might be a bit tight.


----------



## mikemercer

I wanna give the Hugo a work-out w/ my Audeze LCD-3s & 2s w/ Fazor!!!!
  you bringin' that lil' beauty right @third_eye??

  
  
 I'll have to do that after my Audeze table duties!!


----------



## mikemercer

Gotta give @jude a call
  
 do we know if he's coming????


----------



## balu_613

I'll be coming. I've been looking for a good amp for my HD800 - is it okay to bring that along to try it with some of the amps on display?


----------



## schmarrick

I plan on attending. I do not plan to bring anything.


----------



## balaseetha

I'll be attending. I am not bringing any gear.


----------



## mikemercer

balu_613 said:


> I'll be coming. I've been looking for a good amp for my HD800 - is it okay to bring that along to try it with some of the amps on display?


 
 of course!! You gotta bring it for that reason!!
  
 My favorite amp for my HD800s?
 By FAR the Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold - and I'm actually lending my unit to the Cavalli Audio table! So you'll get to hear one that's nice and broken-in!!
 Think I'm gonna bring my top reference cable to for em - you should try your HD800s w/ my Double Helix Cables Complement3 dual XLR balanced cables by @scootermafia
 That combination blows my mind on my HDs...

 here's the amp & cables I'd love for you to hear (w/ Audeze LCD-X in this shot):

  
 I always dug my HD800s - but listening on that amp, with those cables (and either my McIntosh D100 DAC or Unison Research Simply Phono tube stage
 & VPI Traveler turntable as sources) brought my appreciation level for those cans to NEW HEIGHTS!!!!
  
 You're gonna have lots of fun bringin' the 800s actually!
 Have @third_eye give ya a listen with the Chord Hugo too!


----------



## PFKMan23

Any details on the parking discount?  I checked the hotel website and it's $22 for self parking.  I did not realize inflation was that severe.


----------



## third_eye

zashoomin said:


> I believe you wanted to give me a full table.  but if there aren't enough half should be plenty, though it might be a bit tight.


 

 Yes, I'll fix that to show a full table!


----------



## Listen123

Does anybody happen to know if the Double Tree is within walking distance of the Caltrain station?


----------



## third_eye

listen123 said:


> Does anybody happen to know if the Double Tree is within walking distance of the Caltrain station?


 
 Not sure but I do know there is a shuttle from SFO to the hotel. Best bet would be to call the hotel directly and ask them; I'll also ask our contact and post back up later.


----------



## Listen123

Thanks, that is helpful.
  
 I have never been to one of these events and I'm very interested in going out of curiosity, but to be really honest (I hope this doesn't come across as disrespectful or raining on anyone's parade because I know some of you guys work hard to organize this), I have to say it though... unless everyone tiptoes around silently like monks at a buddhist retreat, can you really hear subtle differences between cables and amps and such (which is um, the whole point)? I mean, the fan in my computer is too much for me to do any serious listening in the same room and from what I can tell of this community, you guys are as fanatical as me. Isn't noise a major problem at this kind of event? Is it even worth it?


----------



## third_eye

*Reminder*
 Just a reminder to everyone that today is the last day that $15 meet passes are available! If you have already registered but have not yet paid, please make sure that your payments are processed today. Starting tomorrow, July 15 all meet passes are $20 and can either be paid online via paypal or cash at door.
  
 If you have not yet registered for the meet, please visit http://tinyurl.com/SF-Meet-Registration


----------



## Mark-sf

listen123 said:


> Does anybody happen to know if the Double Tree is within walking distance of the Caltrain station?




It's a mile from the Broadway, Burlingame station. It is walkable.


----------



## third_eye

listen123 said:


> Thanks, that is helpful.
> 
> I have never been to one of these events and I'm very interested in going out of curiosity, but to be really honest (I hope this doesn't come across as disrespectful or raining on anyone's parade because I know some of you guys work hard to organize this), I have to say it though... unless everyone tiptoes around silently like monks at a buddhist retreat, can you really hear subtle differences between cables and amps and such (which is um, the whole point)? I mean, the fan in my computer is too much for me to do any serious listening in the same room and from what I can tell of this community, you guys are as fanatical as me. Isn't noise a major problem at this kind of event? Is it even worth it?


 
  
 It's a valid question. Generally speaking, noise is not a factor at the meets and one of the ways we try and mitigate this is to have multiple smaller rooms. So to answer your question, it's certainly worth coming out since there is no better way to sample such a huge variety of gear at all price levels.


----------



## Listen123

Thanks, that's good to know there will be multiple rooms. I was picturing 50 guys in one big room shouting things like "oh my god, the upper-mids are so euphonic!" at the top of their lungs


----------



## third_eye

listen123 said:


> Thanks, that's good to know there will be multiple rooms. I was picturing 50 guys in one big room shouting things like "oh my god, the upper-mids are so euphonic!" at the top of their lungs


 
  
 LOL!!


----------



## Audiowood

third_eye said:


> *Reminder*
> Just a reminder to everyone that today is the last day that $15 meet passes are available! If you have already registered but have not yet paid, please make sure that your payments are processed today. Starting tomorrow, July 15 all meet passes are $20 and can either be paid online via paypal or cash at door.
> 
> If you have not yet registered for the meet, please visit http://tinyurl.com/SF-Meet-Registration


 
 Ok just paid and thanks for the reminder. See ya all there. I won't be having a table so if you need to listen to any of the gear I have listed, just tap my shoulder.


----------



## warrenpchi

listen123 said:


> 50 guys


 
  
 Wow, you're right about not having been to one of our meets before.


----------



## third_eye

audiowood said:


> Ok just paid and thanks for the reminder. See ya all there. I won't be having a table so if you need to listen to any of the gear I have listed, just tap my shoulder.


 
  
 Cool, thanks! Also, I noticed that you have some stuff for sale in your sig. We are going to set up a large easel pad next to the Registration Desk where people can list any for sale items that they have. This worked out really well at the SoCal meet in March.


----------



## Audiowood

third_eye said:


> Cool, thanks! Also, I noticed that you have some stuff for sale in your sig. We are going to set up a large easel pad next to the Registration Desk where people can list any for sale items that they have. This worked out really well at the SoCal meet in March.


 
  
 Awesome & thanks! Its really a wonderful idea, It's always a great feeling walking away with some new toys at a really good rates at the end of the meet. I be bringing some stuff for sale.. heheh.
  
 I am very tempted at the 20% off from UE. I have been reading some review on their personal custom CIEM but can't find much review, I guess I won't need to read anymore since I am going to be there next week. The free ear impression keeps pulling me back to this CIEM. dang their offering is really good 20% + free ear impression = quite a chunk right there.
  
 I have also apply PTO from my wife, so I am all pumped


----------



## warrenpchi

I might be selling my Mytek Stereo192-DSD DAC (black mastering version) soon.  Is anyone interested?  If so, I can bring it to the meet so you can check it out (and maybe get instant gratification).


----------



## tohm

Hi,
  
 I'm a new Head-Fi member, I just signed up today in fact.  I've been lurking on these forums for a while, but live in the Bay Area and thought I'd like to come to this event.  I probably won't bring my HE-500 headphones as it seems there are already several others.  I registered just now and sent payment with Paypal, hope that's ok?
  
 Thanks!
  
 Tom


----------



## third_eye

tohm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new Head-Fi member, I just signed up today in fact.  I've been lurking on these forums for a while, but live in the Bay Area and thought I'd like to come to this event.  I probably won't bring my HE-500 headphones as it seems there are already several others.  I registered just now and sent payment with Paypal, hope that's ok?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome, welcome!!!


----------



## balu_613

I paid by PayPal for me (user: balu_613) and my wife (user: balaseetha) last night. I received receipts for payment from PayPal but nothing from head-fi yet. Should I bring printed copies of the PayPal receipts or will I get confirmations from head-fi before Saturday?


----------



## third_eye

balu_613 said:


> I paid by PayPal for me (user: balu_613) and my wife (user: balaseetha) last night. I received receipts for payment from PayPal but nothing from head-fi yet. Should I bring printed copies of the PayPal receipts or will I get confirmations from head-fi before Saturday?


 
  
 I got you down! Thanks, and see you on Saturday!


----------



## calaf

another IC here:  sooner or later I'll have to sell my beloved Woo Audio SE since next year I will move to one of those terrible open-space office buildings. Since I am bringing the amp to the meet, I might as well put it up for sale if someone is interested...


----------



## Crashem

third_eye said:


> I got you down! Thanks, and see you on Saturday!




Did you get my money? From mediatoo.net email.

Ps audio is taking its time getting me my directstream. Was supposed to be here early last week. Still think I can get it this week, gsx is confirmed for delivery this week. Trying to get tralucent to send me demo ref1 since mine were delayed. Also, should have latest no split PPA usb cable here this week. So people can compare wireworld starlight 7 vs starlight platinum vs audioquest cinnamon vs ppa red usb vs generic if interested.


----------



## third_eye

crashem said:


> Did you get my money? From mediatoo.net email.
> 
> Ps audio is taking its time getting me my directstream. Was supposed to be here early last week. Still think I can get it this week, gsx is confirmed for delivery this week. Trying to get tralucent to send me demo ref1 since mine were delayed. Also, should have latest no split PPA usb cable here this week. So people can compare wireworld starlight 7 vs starlight platinum vs audioquest cinnamon vs ppa red usb vs generic if interested.


 
  
 Yes, all good! I like the idea of a cable shootout. I have some ADL Furutech USB cables as well.


----------



## xero404

Just sent payment in for pre registration for me and the gf. Hopefully i can find some nice IEMs that she'll audition at the show.


----------



## mikemercer

warrenpchi said:


> I might be selling my Mytek Stereo192-DSD DAC (black mastering version) soon.  Is anyone interested?  If so, I can bring it to the meet so you can check it out (and maybe get instant gratification).


 
 you bastid!
 I'm thinking of selling it too - but I recently discovered how great the headphone amp is! 
 I'm loving it as a DAC/amp at my listening station at the front of the house.
  
 Have you tried it with the LCD-XCs?!?!
 It's great!!


----------



## third_eye

listen123 said:


> Does anybody happen to know if the Double Tree is within walking distance of the Caltrain station?


 
  
 Regarding public transportation, just got this back from the hotel:
  
*I think the easiest way would be for your guests to take BART.  The BART Station runs to the San Francisco International Airport and they can take our complimentary shuttle from there. Our hotel shuttle runs every 20 minutes (no need to call – it’s automatic)!*


----------



## third_eye

pfkman23 said:


> Any details on the parking discount?  I checked the hotel website and it's $22 for self parking.  I did not realize inflation was that severe.


 
  
 We have a self parking day rate of $10 for all meet guests. There will be ticket validation at the Registration Desk.


----------



## hselburn

I'm going to have the 24/96 flac of Steely Dan gaucho on my iPad to audition gear so I hope there are usb dacs with headphones attached!


----------



## Crashem

crashem said:


> Did you get my money? From mediatoo.net email.
> 
> Ps audio is taking its time getting me my directstream. Was supposed to be here early last week. Still think I can get it this week, gsx is confirmed for delivery this week. Trying to get tralucent to send me demo ref1 since mine were delayed. Also, should have latest no split PPA usb cable here this week. So people can compare wireworld starlight 7 vs starlight platinum vs audioquest cinnamon vs ppa red usb vs generic if interested.




Directstream received! Burning in now. Hopefully 100 hours by conference.


----------



## Crashem

Oh I now have sotm usb care, jcat usb card, and ppa usb 2.0 card as well? Any interest in buying any of them?


----------



## CEE TEE

crashem said:


> Directstream received! Burning in now. Hopefully 100 hours by conference.


 
 Wow!  Great work getting this in time and bringing it...thanks!


----------



## third_eye

crashem said:


> Directstream received! Burning in now. Hopefully 100 hours by conference.


 
  
 YAY!!


----------



## alexsv

Alex from WyWires here. I would like to announce that we will be offering a 20% discount on all cables that are ordered at the meet this coming Saturday. This applies not only to headphone cables but everything. Interconnects, digital cables, power cords, speaker cables, etc. In general, we will fulfill you order within one week or 10 days max.
  
 Cheers and Nina and I look forward to meeting you in person!


----------



## third_eye

alexsv said:


> Alex from WyWires here. I would like to announce that we will be offering a 20% discount on all cables that are ordered at the meet this coming Saturday. This applies not only to headphone cables but everything. Interconnects, digital cables, power cords, speaker cables, etc. In general, we will fulfill you order within one week or 10 days max.
> 
> Cheers and Nina and I look forward to meeting you in person!


 
  
 Whoa!! Great deal!! For anyone who has not yet heard the Red Headphone cable on HD800s (or Audeze's), you are in for a treat!!


----------



## mrspeakers

Hello all!  Looking forward to another great SF meet.  We'll be bringing some Alpha Dogs with us, and will have a show special for orders placed at the show.  
  
 Alpha Dog and Mad Dog Pros will be available for 10% off either model OR pick two cables instead of one (approximately a 15% value).


----------



## warrenpchi

hselburn said:


> I'm going to have the 24/96 flac of Steely Dan gaucho


 
  
@hselburn, you need to meet @jw111.  He'll be at the Cavalli Audio table.


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey y'all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just wanted to share the meet map with you guys.
  

  
 Of special note is the new portable lounge room.  We've been noticing that there's a lack of space for people to check out each other's portable rigs - so we got some extra space with a huge conference table and big comfy chairs.  There should be plenty of room to lay out some portable rigs, mess with interconnects, change tips, etc.


----------



## warrenpchi

*The Official 2014 SF Head-Fi Meet Giveaway*
  
 Since it's not really a raffle... and more like a giveaway as we're not selling tickets... let's just call it what it is.  So, here's the lowdown on the prizes and how the giveaway works.
  
  
*The Prizes*
*(current as of Tuesday, July 15th, 2014)*
  

LCD-2 w/Fazor in Bamboo (courtesy of Audeze)
IEM cable (courtesy of Audio DNYA)
Complete Out of Your Head software package (courtesy of Darin Fong Audio)
HM-700 DAP & RE-600b IEM (courtesy of HiFiMAN)
Mad Dog Headphone (courtesy of MrSpeakers)
Noble 4 IEM (courtesy of Noble Audio)
PM-2 Headphone (courtesy of OPPO Digital)
Stance 1 Wireless Headphone (courtesy of Pendulumic)
Night & Day Pack:  Amperior & HD25 Headphones (courtesy of Sennheiser)
UE900 IEM (courtesy of Ultimate Ears)
Voxoa HD Wireless Headphone (courtesy of Voxoa)
$1,000 Gift Certificate (courtesy of WyWires)
 
  
 These are some pretty fantastic prizes... thanks to all of the exhibitors above for providing them!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
*How To Enter:*
  
*1. Pick-Up your Official 2014 SF Head-Fi Meet giveaway validation card.*
  
 This is pretty easy.  When you go to sign-in, you'll be getting a meet badge that looks like one of these:
  

  
 On the back of your badge, you will see this:
  

  
 That is the giveaway validation card you'll take with you throughout the meet.  This giveaway validation card will contain the logos of every exhibitor that is participating in the giveaway (i.e. donating a prize).  To keep the odds of winning favorable for everyone, there will be only one entry per attendee.
  
*2. Get your giveaway validation card filled out.*
  
 As you make your way through the meet, make sure to stop by each participating exhibitor. They will have some kind of task for you to complete.  This can range from auditioning a specific item, to opting-in some info, to bequeathing your firstborn.  Once you complete the task, you will receive a mark on your giveaway validation card for that exhibitor.
  
*3. Turn-in your completed giveaway validation card.*
  
 Once you have your giveaway validation card completely filled-in, turn it into a meet volunteer at the registration desk.  They'll verify that you've completed the treasure hunt, and then give you an ACTUAL entry ticket.  Giveaway validation cards will be accepted until 3:59p.

*4. None of this applies to members sharing gear (i.e. with table space) or meet volunteers.*
  
 Based on feedback from the last time we did this, we recognize that members tending to their rigs and meet volunteers don't have time to go on the treasure hunt.  No worries.  Come see third_eye or myself, and we will auto-validate your entry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*5. Exhibitors (and their staff) are ineligible.*
  
 Pretty self-explanatory.  So for all of you exhibitors out there, do NOT validate anyone's card if their badge looks like this:
  

  
 ​   ​ *How To Win & Claim Your Prize:*
  
*1. Show-up at the giveaway drawing to see if your number is called.*
  
 We will begin the drawing at 4:00p.  If the number on your giveaway entry ticket matches the number called, YOU WIN!  BTW, you must be present to claim your prize.  If you are not, then another winner will be drawn.  We are completionists and MUST have closure.
  
*2. Decide to claim your prize or possibly go for something bigger.*
  
 If your number is called, you can choose to claim that prize, or pass on it in an attempt to win one of the other prizes.  Is a bird in the hand worth as much as – um – a different bird in the bush maybe?  Only you can decide.
  
*3. Assuming you decided to claim your prize, gloat.*
  
 Make an "L" on your forehead, do a victory dance, taunt the rest of us, whatever.  The fates have smiled upon you that day, and you won it fair and square.  Just don't be caught alone in the parking lot after m'kay?
 ​   ​ Oh, and just so you can be sure this is legit, here's some legalese for you:  you must be 18 years or older to enter and claim your prize.  Only one prize per winner.  Once you win (and accept your prize), you're done.  Neither Head-Fi.org nor the meet's officials and volunteers warrant anything regarding the prizes in any way.  We're kinda serious about that firstborn thing BTW.  Good luck!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Woo Audio is taking 10% OFF (cash deals) and 8% OFF (credit card) on show demo units (including HP).  No CA. tax because we are a NY company.  That is an additional 9.75% in savings and you get to enjoy it immediately.  The amps are brand new for the show.  It’s so new that they are still on the way to me from NY.  
  
 - WA22 Black
  
 - WA7d and WA7tp Black
  
 - WA7 Silver
  
 - WA2 Silver
  
 - WA6 Black
  
 Upgrade tubes and headphone stands are well.
  
 Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## warrenpchi

hifiguy528 said:


> - WA7d and WA7tp Black


 
  
 This.  Seriously good.


----------



## Crashem

alexsv said:


> Alex from WyWires here. I would like to announce that we will be offering a 20% discount on all cables that are ordered at the meet this coming Saturday. This applies not only to headphone cables but everything. Interconnects, digital cables, power cords, speaker cables, etc. In general, we will fulfill you order within one week or 10 days max.
> 
> Cheers and Nina and I look forward to meeting you in person!


 
  
 Damn you Alex...Must leave credit cards at home...Must see divorce lawyer once wife sees credit card bill


----------



## Crashem

hifiguy528 said:


> Woo Audio is taking 10% OFF (cash deals) and 8% OFF (credit card) on show demo units (including HP).  No CA. tax because we are a NY company.  That is an additional 9.75% in savings and you get to enjoy it immediately.  The amps are brand new for the show.  It’s so new that they are still on the way to me from NY.
> 
> - WA22 Black
> 
> ...


 
  
 The same goes for you Woo Audio...Thank God you aren't bringing a suped up WA5 or I would be in big trouble.


----------



## CEE TEE

In case this helps anybody, links all still seem to work from the 2011 meet (renlute did this for us back then):
  
*PUBLIC and PRIVATE TRANSPORTATION!*

  

*You can get to the event from long distance via 1) BART,  2) Caltrain, 3) SamTrans bus, or 4) your car. Airporter buses to SFO are another option.*

  

*1) BART terminates at the airport, Garage G, near the International Terminal.*

  

*http://www.bart.gov/guide/airport/inbound_sfo.aspx*

*http://www.flysfo.com/web/page/tofrom/transp-serv/pubtrans/*

  

*Then find a hotel courtesy shuttle bus to the Doubletree Inn. That should be free.*

  

*http://www.flysfo.com/web/page/tofrom/transp-serv/hotel/pickup.html*

  

*2) Take Caltrain from SF or San Jose or points between to Burlingame and catch a Burlingame Trolley to the hotel for free:*

  

*http://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/content/SFOAODT/media/pdf/The_Burlingame_Trolley.pdf*

  

*I just rode a Caltrain yesterday from the airport (SSF station, not Burlingame) to Palo Alto and it set me back $6.50.*

  

*3) The thrifty head-fier can take a local or express bus from north or south, from points between Palo Alto and San Francisco. You need exact change.*

  

*http://www.samtrans.com/schedules.html*

*http://www.samtrans.com/fares.html*


----------



## CEE TEE

BTW, having issues editing my signature to add a link to this thread.  (My signature is coming up as code only and I am pressed for time...)


----------



## warrenpchi

cee tee said:


> In case this helps anybody, links all still seem to work from the 2011 meet (renlute did this for us back then):
> 
> *PUBLIC and PRIVATE TRANSPORTATION!*
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks bro!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


cee tee said:


> BTW, having issues editing my signature to add a link to this thread.  (My signature is coming up as code only and I am pressed for time...)


 
  
 Send me the code!


----------



## mikesjc

Hi, everyone,
 Mike Johnson from Pendulumic 
  
 We are looking forward to seeing old friends, this Saturday in San Francisco!
 And we are looking forward to meeting our NorCal headphone brethren, and introducing them to the STANCE S1.
 Stop by and hear what the latest in Bluetooth 4.0 with aptx technology sounds like!
  
*We will be offering our Pendulumic STANCE S1 at The 2014 Official San Francisco Head-fi Meet, at $179 (+tax) instead of our $199 list price.*
  
 Looking forward to seeing all of you this Saturday!
  
 All the best,
 Mike Johnson
  
 PENDULUMIC
 Wireless Freedom Never Sounded So Good


----------



## hselburn

Heck, I'm hoping to just enjoy myself. It's not like I have a lot of money to spend. SSDI, doesn't exactly give much extra money to spend. But if I can narrow the choices for gear I buy in the future, then it's all good. And maybe winning headphones?! I'm there!!


----------



## warrenpchi

hselburn said:


> Heck, I'm hoping to just enjoy myself. It's not like I have a lot of money to spend. SSDI, doesn't exactly give much extra money to spend. But if I can narrow the choices for gear I buy in the future, then it's all good. And maybe winning headphones?! I'm there!!


 
  
 Lol, it's not that.  Let's just put it this way, @jw111 has a greater fascination for Steely Dan's Gaucho than any man I've ever known.


----------



## hselburn

Cool. My fascination comes as an audio engineer, I went to a lecture by legendary engineers, sat the 2012 aes convention in SF, some of whom worked on it, and Aja too. We're talking George Massenburg, Al Schmitt, Elliot Scheiner. It's my understanding that when an engineer goes into a new studio, they take a copy of Aja and Gaucho to listen to the room with. They're the reference recordings used to do that with. One piece of advice I remember from the lecture. Never use EQ. Learn the Mics you have and use mic positioning as your EQ. That was a fun Lecture  on the mastering side at a lecture on mfit (mastered for iTunes) they had Bob Ludwig. I was in Heaven


----------



## linuxworks

I won't be able to make this event, so please re-assign my table space to someone next on the waiting list.
  
 thanks


----------



## gzone3lement

Just bumped into this thread now, and I'm excited to come over! I'm selling my PS Audio DirectStream DAC so check it out! I won't be around after 12 noon though.


----------



## third_eye

linuxworks said:


> I won't be able to make this event, so please re-assign my table space to someone next on the waiting list.
> 
> thanks


 
  
 Bummer, thanks for letting us know!
  
  


gzone3lement said:


> Just bumped into this thread now, and I'm excited to come over! I'm selling my PS Audio DirectStream DAC so check it out! I won't be around after 12 noon though.


 
  
 Awesome! I would really like to hear the DS DAC and also compare with the Chord Hugo. Please stop by my table!


----------



## third_eye

Avatar Acoustics (iFi) added to exhibitor list!


----------



## gzone3lement

Just found out that I can stay a little after 12 noon. Woo hoooo!
  
 I don't have a dedicated amp right now, but I'll hook it up with an old stereo amp. Better than no amp. I'll stop by your table third_eye!


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> Avatar Acoustics (iFi) added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Wow, that is a long way to travel!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Also... in case you thought I wouldn't catch it...
  

  
 Congrats on hitting Supremus bro!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In honor of this occasion (and per my tradition), I present you with a special achievement:


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I need to get me a raffle ticket too.   Some good stuff in the basket.


----------



## warrenpchi

gzone3lement said:


> Just found out that I can stay a little after 12 noon. Woo hoooo!
> 
> I don't have a dedicated amp right now, but I'll hook it up with an old stereo amp. Better than no amp. I'll stop by your table third_eye!


 
  
 gzone, due to unusual circumstances (several mfgs. couldn't make it but did send gear), we have amps up the YING YANG.  Come by third_eye's table to hook it up to any number of amps laying around.  Or come by the tables I'm sharing with baronkatz and try hooking it up to a wide assortment of Schiit (including the Ragnarok).


----------



## warrenpchi

hifiguy528 said:


> I need to get me a raffle ticket too.   Some good stuff in the basket.


 
  
 You're an exhibitor, and hence ineligible.
  
 LOLOLOLOL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Or lemme put it another way.  If I can't get in on the giveaway, then fo dayum sho you ain't getting in on it.


----------



## gzone3lement

warrenpchi said:


> gzone, due to unusual circumstances (several mfgs. couldn't make it but did send gear), we have amps up the YING YANG.  Come by third_eye's table to hook it up to any number of amps laying around.  Or come by the tables I'm sharing with baronkatz and try hooking it up to a wide assortment of Schiit (including the Ragnarok).


 

 This is awesome! Thanks!
  
 I might as well make a list too:
 PS Audio DirectStream DAC
 Denon AH-D7000
 Colorwared Sennheiser HD800 with DIY'd Double Helix cables


----------



## baronkatz

Anyone have a pair of Ultrasone Signature DJ (and Pro) that they could bring to the meet? I've been meaning to hear those for the past couple of years but still haven't had a chance to...


----------



## shiorisekine

warrenpchi said:


> You're an exhibitor, and hence ineligible.
> 
> LOLOLOLOL!
> 
> Or lemme put it another way.  If I can't get in on the raffle, then fo dayum sho you ain't getting in on it.




does this mean i cant either??


----------



## warrenpchi

shiorisekine said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > You're an exhibitor, and hence ineligible.
> ...


 
  
 Lol, you're fine.


----------



## Dark_wizzie

Hey,
  
 I just want to make sure, will the stuff be set up at 8:30? My friends and I can only come during the first half of the meet and it would suck if we come in at 8:30 and everybody is just starting to get set up. I'm assuming the exhibitors arrive much before then to get ready at 8:30 for everybody.


----------



## shiorisekine

dark_wizzie said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just want to make sure, will the stuff be set up at 8:30? My friends and I can only come during the first half of the meet and it would suck if we come in at 8:30 and everybody is just starting to get set up. I'm assuming the exhibitors arrive much before then to get ready at 8:30 for everybody.




Most venders do show up a bit early, around 8ish to setup and some head-fiers get up that early as well. 

What's the time frame in which you can be there? Most of everything will be setup by 9


----------



## third_eye

Audiovision SF added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zashoomin

Does anyone have a pair of balanced interconnects that I can borrow for the meet?  I forgot that I only have one pair.  Looks like I need another if I want my Beta to be the preamp.


----------



## alexsv

zashoomin said:


> Does anyone have a pair of balanced interconnects that I can borrow for the meet?  I forgot that I only have one pair.  Looks like I need another if I want my Beta to be the preamp.


 
 I'll bring an extra pair...come see me at the WyWires table.
  
 Alex


----------



## hselburn

Ok, this is weird. I just finished transferring the 96khz Gaucho files to my iPad! Yay! What's weird is that I've always understood that the iPad could not play back a 96khz file! Well in the Onkyo app that I transferred them into, I can listen to them! Through the internal speakers no less! Not that I'm complaining but that shouldn't work, should it? Just got to get my lightening to USB adapter out. Do I need to bring an USB cable?

As for the meet, where do we park? I'm bringing $30 to cover admission and parking, I just want to know where to go. Getting lost... Not my thing.  
2 days! WooHOO!! Only thing that's torture is I can't afford to buy stuff. And I want to! Hoping I win something at the raffle too.


----------



## third_eye

hselburn said:


> Ok, this is weird. I just finished transferring the 96khz Gaucho files to my iPad! Yay! What's weird is that I've always understood that the iPad could not play back a 96khz file! Well in the Onkyo app that I transferred them into, I can listen to them! Through the internal speakers no less! Not that I'm complaining but that shouldn't work, should it? Just got to get my lightening to USB adapter out. Do I need to bring an USB cable?
> 
> As for the meet, where do we park? I'm bringing $30 to cover admission and parking, I just want to know where to go. Getting lost... Not my thing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 $10 discounted day parking for meet attendees. Validation at the Registration Desk.


----------



## third_eye

dark_wizzie said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just want to make sure, will the stuff be set up at 8:30? My friends and I can only come during the first half of the meet and it would suck if we come in at 8:30 and everybody is just starting to get set up. I'm assuming the exhibitors arrive much before then to get ready at 8:30 for everybody.


 
 Most if not all exhibitors should be up and ready to rock and roll at 8:30am!


----------



## hselburn

Is the parking right out front?


----------



## Tonyflo

Please RVSP me, space permitting. I have LCD-X I can bring, if that is helpful.


----------



## third_eye

Gotcha!


----------



## third_eye

hselburn said:


> Is the parking right out front?




Just park in the self parking lot and take a ticket. These will be validated to receive Tge $10 flat rate


----------



## third_eye

Guys, plenty of space for anyone still on the fence about coming to the meet!! Please register at the linking the first page of the thread!!!


----------



## Zashoomin

alexsv said:


> I'll bring an extra pair...come see me at the WyWires table.
> 
> Alex


 
 Thanks


----------



## warrenpchi

*Some Important Meet Updates!  *




  
  
 Looks like Sennheiser and JH Audio won't be able to join us this time around.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 But Avatar Acoustics and AudioVision SF are confirmed additions!
  
  
 Speaking of AudioVision SF, they come bearing sale prices and demo units:
  

*Ifi Micro Idac 24/192 USB DAC/Headamp:*  retail $299 - 1 demo at $249
*IfI Micro USB Power:*  retail $199 - 1 demo at $179
*Burson Soloist HA-160:*  retail $999 - 1 demo at $849
*Burson Conductor 1793 DAC/Headphone Amp:*  retail $1,250 - sale at $1,099
*Fosgate Signature Tube Headphone Amp:*  retail $1,499 - 1 demo at $1,299
*Astell & Kern AK100 portable HiFi player and KEF M500 package:*  retail $999 - special package price $799
*Astell & Kern AK120 portable HiFi player:*  retail $1,299 - 1 demo at $1,149
*NuForce CDP-8 CD player:*  retail $1550 - 1 demo at $999
*Nordost Heimdall Analog RCAs 1M:*  retail $670 - 1 demo at $499
*Nordost Frey Analog RCAs 1M:*  retail $1,100 - 1 demo at $799
*Nordost Vishnu Power 2M:*  retail $660 - 1 demo at $499
*Nordost Brahma Power 2M:*  retail $1,500 - 1 used at $799
*HiFiman HE-400 Headphones:*  retail $399 - sale at $299
*Ultrasone Edition 10 Headphones:*  retail $2,699 - 1 demo at $1,899
*Beyerdynamic T1 Headphones:*  retail $1,399 - sale at $999
  
All demos come with box/manual and full warranty... and AudioVision SF is an authorized dealer for these brands!
 
  
 With any luck, there won't be too many shake-ups from here on out.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote:


hselburn said:


> Ok, this is weird. I just finished transferring the 96khz Gaucho files to my iPad! Yay! What's weird is that I've always understood that the iPad could not play back a 96khz file! Well in the Onkyo app that I transferred them into, I can listen to them! Through the internal speakers no less! Not that I'm complaining but that shouldn't work, should it?


 
  
 My understanding is that the Onkyo app is pretty effing awesome.  IIRC, it also plays DSD files, albeit via software DSD-to-PCM conversion?
  


zashoomin said:


> alexsv said:
> 
> 
> > zashoomin said:
> ...


 
  

 Gawd I love this hobby (and the community on which it is built)!


----------



## mikemercer

warrenpchi said:


> Quote:
> 
> My understanding is that the Onkyo app is pretty effing awesome.  IIRC, it also plays DSD files, albeit via software DSD-to-PCM conversion?
> 
> ...


 
 HERE HERE!!!!!
  
 PSYCHED for our event!
 Though we got LOTS of work to do tomorrow
 It'll be WORTH it as ALWAYS
  
 This is what I'm bringin

  
  
 and this time I'm manning the Audeze booth as they can't make it,
 as they have an event in Los Angeles, so IF you're in LA this weekend:


----------



## third_eye

SUPER EXCITED for this meet!!! I've received a couple of PM's asking if it's ok to bring friends so I thought I would respond here as well with an emphatic YES!! This is the perfect opportunity to drag your friends along so they can see what this crazy hobby of ours is all about.


----------



## digitalzed

Hi All, just checking to make sure it's OK to bring a couple of things I might want to sell or trade? Can I talk about that here or just bring them?


----------



## third_eye

digitalzed said:


> Hi All, just checking to make sure it's OK to bring a couple of things I might want to sell or trade? Can I talk about that here or just bring them?




Yes! We will have a "Buy/Sell" easel pad set up by the Registration Desk where people can list their stuff.


----------



## Paspasero

Should I register even if I am not sure I will be coming? I would just pay the $20 at the door


----------



## digitalzed

third_eye said:


> Yes! We will have a "Buy/Sell" easel pad set up by the Registration Desk where people can list their stuff.


 
 Thanks third-eye. I saw that in a previous post but just wanted to double check. Thinking of bringing my Asgaard (first generation) and my Fostex TH 600. Both in great condition.


----------



## third_eye

paspasero said:


> Should I register even if I am not sure I will be coming? I would just pay the $20 at the door




No, that's totally fine to just show up and pay at the door. Hope you can make it!


----------



## OJNeg

Hate to be that last minute guy, but can I get an extra table for myself and some other degenerates?


----------



## Paspasero

third_eye said:


> No, that's totally fine to just show up and pay at the door. Hope you can make it!


 
 I hope I can too! Just a matter of convincing the lady to let me go haha


----------



## AlexBPM

Just paid and registered.  I'll be bringing my AKG K612 pros.  See everyone there!


----------



## shane55

Oh...
 I'm so screwed.
  
  
 Quote:


warrenpchi said:


> Speaking of AudioVision SF, they come bearing sale prices and demo units:
> 
> 
> *Ifi Micro Idac 24/192 USB DAC/Headamp:*  retail $299 - 1 demo at $249
> ...


----------



## shane55

I wonder how many ATM's there are on my way to the meet?


----------



## aamefford

shane55 said:


> I wonder how many ATM's there are on my way to the meet?



In my best "Bully on the Simpsons" voice - Haha!


----------



## uzi

Couldn't remember if I had registered or not... but I am now (sorry if there's a dup).  I wasn't thinking of bringing anything, but I can if someone wants to host some bit of my gear.  Looking forward to tomorrow!
  
 For context, I switched jobs about two months ago and am no longer at music subscription service Rdio (I still love and use them!)... the new gig has been time consuming (and rewarding), hence my vanishing...


----------



## Crashem

third_eye said:


> YAY!!




GSX received so that's all the bigger eq. Too bad about no ref1


----------



## third_eye

crashem said:


> GSX received so that's all the bigger eq. Too bad about no ref1




Cool. I still have you down for 2 tables, is that ok?


----------



## Crashem

third_eye said:


> Cool. I still have you down for 2 tables, is that ok?




no idea. You have list ofbequipment. If you think 2 are needed. Rather trust your opinion


----------



## calaf

uzi said:


> Couldn't remember if I had registered or not... but I am now (sorry if there's a dup).  I wasn't thinking of bringing anything, but I can if someone wants to host some bit of my gear.  Looking forward to tomorrow!
> 
> For context, I switched jobs about two months ago and am no longer at music subscription service Rdio (I still love and use them!)... the new gig has been time consuming (and rewarding), hence my vanishing...


 

 if you want to put something on my table, I should have space for your gear as long as it isn't a Woo 5 amp with an Esoteric Dual Mono DAC...
   ... come to think about it, I'd love to hear that combo


----------



## baronkatz

uzi said:


> Couldn't remember if I had registered or not... but I am now (sorry if there's a dup).  I wasn't thinking of bringing anything, but I can if someone wants to host some bit of my gear.  Looking forward to tomorrow!
> 
> For context, I switched jobs about two months ago and am no longer at music subscription service Rdio (I still love and use them!)... the new gig has been time consuming (and rewarding), hence my vanishing...


 
 Maybe your DT880 if you haven't sold it yet, other cans are welcome if you want to bring them to the Schiit stand and keep them there for people to listen to!


----------



## uzi

calaf said:


> if you want to put something on my table, I should have space for your gear as long as it isn't a Woo 5 amp with an Esoteric Dual Mono DAC...
> ... come to think about it, I'd love to hear that combo


 
  
 Hah... I don't have that combo... 


baronkatz said:


> Maybe your DT880 if you haven't sold it yet, other cans are welcome if you want to bring them to the Schiit stand and keep them there for people to listen to!


 
 Haven't sold them... but I left 'em with my brother in LA, so I don't have 'em with me...


----------



## baronkatz

Does anyone remember that guy with all the STAX that was at the last meet? Hoping he can come to this meet as well. If someone has his username, I will PM him to invite him. I hope he can make it! He even had the rare closed back STAX.


----------



## hselburn

I found my Abbey Road Studios tshirt and that works for me. It's tomorrow wOOHOO! I may bring an USB cable just in case. Going out to get gas and reg fee/parking for tomorrow! Just wish I could afford to buy stuff, hoping to win Raffle though!


----------



## HiFiGuy528




----------



## mattering

My luck has been really bad for every head-fi meet up..... I've been really busy the past few weeks and now I'm not sure if I'm able to go to the meet up anymore. So sorry for this last minute notification .


----------



## gepardcv

hifiguy528 said:


> [ picture of a car stuffed with gear boxes ]


 
 That photo is absolutely epic.


----------



## third_eye

Just finished setting up the rooms and everything is looking GREAT!! We have 33 exhibitor tables, 14 member tables, and a dedicated portable listening room!! This event is going to be EPIC!!


----------



## zerodeefex

That photo is too small. You might want to consider posting a higher resolution version of it so we can tell what's going on 
  
 For anyone who is interested, I'll be selling my Schiit Mjolnir for $500 as a meet special tomorrow.
  
 I'll also be unloading some of my dinky DACs:

audioquest dragonfly 1.0 for $75
meridian explorer for $150


----------



## aamefford

third_eye said:


> Just finished setting up the rooms and everything is looking GREAT!! We have 33 exhibitor tables, 14 member tables, and a dedicated portable listening room!! This event is going to be EPIC!!


 
 Cool!  I'm travelling Pretty light:
  
 Messenger bag full of:
 Alpha Dogs, balanced and SE
 PM-1's Balanced and SE
 AMB Mini3 Lipo battery / high power, gain 3
 iPhone 5S with Onkyo app, and some 24/96 music, and a CCK and USB A to B cable
 Macbook air with a bunch of music, iTunes and bit perfect
 Portable hard drive with a bunch of music
 Bag 'o' cables, adapters, stuff.
  
 Gonna try and stay till 4 and try my luck at the drawing.
  
 If you are looking for me - I'll be sporting a Panama hat and a shirt with something or other about Down Syndrome ('cause, well, most of my shirts have something about DS on them…).  Outside chance I'll grab the Burning Amp shirt instead.  Mostly look for the geek in the Panama hat.


----------



## CEE TEE

*DINNER:*  _Max's Restaurant!_  
  
 Max's Restaurant
1250 Old Bayshore Hwy
Burlingame, CA 94010
  
*Phone:*(650)342-6297
  
*START:* at *4:30pm* we'll start rolling in after the raffle.
  
First people there, let them know that you are with the Head-Fi dinner party of up to 18 people. 
  
(The manager named "Azure" set it up with me and will be at work at 5pm.)
  
I explained that some people will come in after breaking down gear so we'll have staggered arrival.
  
BUT: * Remember to tell them we need separate checks* and do leave gratuity please because it is a pain for them.  





  
We have an unknown number of people going but that was my best estimate.  




  
 Sound good?  Anybody in?


----------



## third_eye

cee tee said:


> *DINNER:*  _Max's Restaurant!_
> 
> Max's Restaurant
> 1250 Old Bayshore Hwy
> ...


 
  
  
 Sounds great!! We were just 13 at dinner at the hotel so I would imagine we will have a pretty big group tomorrow!!


----------



## bcschmerker4

warrenpchi said:


> *Some Important Meet Updates!  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the heads up on the scratch; the Sennheiser® rep must have run into either schedule conflicts (as did I) or hardware shortages.  Please do keep us informed on the schedule for the autumn Meet - hopefully I can make that one.


----------



## darinf

Sorry I am late to the party, but I just realized that most of the gear I will be demoing at the Darin Fong Audio (Out Of Your Head) booth wasn't listed on the equipment list post.
  
 Just in case, here's what I will have at my table:
  
 DACs:
 •    HRT microStreamer
 •    Geek Out 450
 •    Vostok Sound ES-21 Prototype
 •    AK120 (used as a USB DAC)
 •    iBasso D7
  
 Amps:
 •    Schiit Vali
 •    Schiit Lyr 2
 •    Koss E-90
 •    Vostok Sound ES-21 Prototype
  
 Headphones:
 •    Paradox Slants
 •    Paradox Enigma
 •    Stax 009
 •    Sennheiser HD800
 •    Koss ESP-950
  
 We will also have 33% off Out Of Your Head software for any purchases paid for at the meet!
  
 Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow!
 -Darin


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

I'll be bringing Cavalli liquid lightning mkI, which I'll be putting up for sale. I don't have a table but I could put it on someone else's if they are interested in hooking it up.
  
 Biggie.


----------



## Zashoomin

Well I have some bad news.  I just finished wiring up the F4 and I went to turn it on and nothing happened.  I tested everything and as it turns out I have a bad AC module.  I have one made by Shurtner with a filter and when I plug it in, no voltage goes through.  Never had that happen before.  So, if anyone needs some space, I have a full table and won't need it anymore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Stupid thing.   I mean I can still bring it if anyone wants to see it, but it doesn't work.  Though I guess if someone has a spare AC module I can work on it during the meet.  It just needs to be biased...if everyone is working as intended.


----------



## doublea71

If Light Harmonic has a Geek Wave prototype, let us know - I'm dying to hear more impressions as I went in on the XD128. Have a good one, everybody.


----------



## Blisse

Do you guys know if there's a bike rack outside the hotel? I'm coming on Caltrain and deciding if i want to walk haha


----------



## Dark_wizzie

darinf said:


> Sorry I am late to the party, but I just realized that most of the gear I will be demoing at the Darin Fong Audio (Out Of Your Head) booth wasn't listed on the equipment list post.
> 
> Just in case, here's what I will have at my table:
> 
> ...


 
 Whoa, whoa, whoa. You're bringing STAX 009? 
 My enthusiasm just shot through the roof!

 My first ever meet - Hope you all have fun today!


----------



## warrenpchi

Impressions thread is up fellas!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you're at the meet, please post your live updates!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/727400/official-2014-sf-head-fi-meet-impressions-thread


----------



## gradofan1

AAARRGHH.... Had to miss this meet. Stupid stomach flu. (would've been my first meet too..) -- gave all my gear to my best friend who demoed 1/2 his stuff and 1/2 my stuff to fellow head-fi'ers... texted me pics and it looked cool and apparently it was pretty fun and interesting!


----------



## OJNeg

Impressions thread?


----------



## CEE TEE

^Post #521, two posts up from yours.  Impressions thread here.


----------

